# Official Raw Discussion Thread (9/27/2011)



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

In before "How dare you, a non mod make the RAW Discussion Thread!"


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

maybe all mods are on holiday? lol but with less than 2 hours to go I thought...why not?


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

John Cena sucks


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Romanista said:


> John Cena sucks


+1


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Romanista said:


> John Cena sucks


Lets Go Cena !


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Mark Henroid better be there.


----------



## Ziderm (Jun 2, 2011)

1TheGreatOne1 said:


> Lets Go Cena !


Cena Sucks!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

got my ciders and beer on chill


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Lets go Punk!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Ziderm said:


> Cena Sucks!!


Let's go Cena!


----------



## Ziderm (Jun 2, 2011)

Jordo said:


> got my ciders and beer on chill


Cider is nasty stuff.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm interested to see how the Ziggler/Swagger and Triple H/Miz-Truth storylines develop tonight. That's about it.


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

I've a fine bottle of South African White wine beside me. Gonna enjoy RAW as I'm off all week, the parents leave for France 2moro, and the weather is good in Northern Ireland. WOO WOO WOO!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Ziderm said:


> Cider is nasty stuff.


Mix it with the beer :flip then you will have a deadly weapon


----------



## Ziderm (Jun 2, 2011)

Jordo said:


> Mix it with the beer :flip then you will have a deadly weapon


What you drinking K's or White Lightning?


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Finally got my Best in the World shirt in the mail about an hour ago, just in time for Raw!


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

I hope raws good this week i cant believe i got up at 9am im not used to being awake this early its feels like 6am :lmao


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

RAW should be good tonight, I'm interested in seeing what will go down involving HHH/Miz/R-Truth. Also, the Punk/HHH storyline, and seeing what will happen involving Ziggler/Swagger.


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

Should be intriguing.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Punk vs ADR was announced for tonight, looking forward to that match.



> Before they clash in the first-ever Triple Threat Hell in a Cell Match this Sunday, CM Punk and Alberto Del Rio collide tonight on WWE Raw SuperShow.


http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Looking forward to see who Morrison jobs to tonight. Any guesses?


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

Not being rude or anything, but where in the name of Tom Fuckery is The Undertaker?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

vanpalm said:


> Not being rude or anything, but where in the name of Tom Fuckery is The Undertaker?


He doesn't wrestle full time anymore.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

stadw0n306 said:


> Punk vs ADR was announced for tonight, looking forward to that match.
> /url]


*I absolutely wanna see that match. I hope it's actually the featured main event and given some time.*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

vanpalm said:


> Not being rude or anything, but where in the name of Tom Fuckery is The Undertaker?


There was a written promo about him coming back for Barrett (or Kane) at Vengeance. Who knows if that will actually happen. Otherwise, I'd say expect him at or just after Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

Can you guys believe i watch raw at 11:00am its wierd as fuck getting up a streaming it in the mourning but its a hell of alot better then watching it on YouTube that's for sure


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

I watched The Rock - Angle - Undertaker match the other day.....feck i wish that Undertaker came back, at last he could appear doing promo's etc


----------



## Teddy Long (Sep 26, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *I absolutely wanna see that match. I hope it's actually the featured main event and given some time.*


Dont worry lady croft, If that match doesnt happen, I will personally make an appearance on raw tonight and make a "tag team match" dedicated just for you


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

How long till Raw start? - Nimbus


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

I expect some development in the Dolph/Swagger storyline and the Punk/HHH/CONspiracy storyline.

I also expect them to play up the fact that on Halloween "The Muppets" will guest hoyst Raw.

Henry and Orton to be there, perhaps the Two Sin Caras.

Oh and Zack Ryder.


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

watched SUnderland match tonight there Jake, if you'd given it a go whole match ya would have got something. How Bramble gets near any Premiership team is beyond me though


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

just now letting us in. Seems like a Cena crowd but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

About 50 minutes


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

About 50 minutes


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Jordo said:


> got my ciders and beer on chill


Fosters for me (Y) 8*D



vanpalm said:


> watched SUnderland match tonight there Jake, if you'd given it a go whole match ya would have got something. How Bramble gets near any Premiership team is beyond me though


If is a big word in football, probably the biggest in the history of man. Not by longevity of it...but the effect of the word itself.

It was an alright game, considering Sunderland's away record in the premier league and against a newly promoted side....its not that bad. We were poor all match to be fair.

Bramble 8*D more like Shambles.


Still fans are turning on Bruce now


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Teddy Long said:


> Dont worry lady croft, If that match doesnt happen, I will personally make an appearance on raw tonight and make a "tag team match" dedicated just for you


Just do it, playa.


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

Think its unfair to slag off Bruce, he entrusted 2 strikers (Bent and Gyan) who got itchy feet.

You have makings of a good team tbh, stick Turner instead of Bramble and maybe an actual left back and you should be fine.

I have Bendtner in my dreamteam lol


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

About 50 minutes


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Mick Foley return please...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

i predict del Rio getting no heat


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Teddy Long said:


> Dont worry lady croft, If that match doesnt happen, I will personally make an appearance on raw tonight and make a "tag team match" dedicated just for you


Oh jeez, i wonder who this might be.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Jordo said:


> got my ciders and beer on chill


Why the fuck would you drink Cider or Beer when watching Raw at 2:00 on a Tuesday morning.

Bed for me...Long day of running ahead  Will have to catch Raw tomorrow night.

I'm starting to get the feeling they've messed the main story up anyway. CONspiracy is a cluster fuck


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Punk/Del Rio? I want to see a segment not a match/run-in to end the show.

Oh and Sunderland just lost to an average Championship outfit all be it.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm hoping they keep this Punk storyline going through November so I can enjoy it when I go see them live


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Red Bull is the Monday Night Raw drink if you are living in England.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

The info for RAW on Cablevision says, "COO Triple H's world continues to spin out of control." I can dig it. Looking forward to Punk/ADR and RAW in general, rolling a joint as we speak


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

if Foley returned tonight while I'm here I'd lose my mind!


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Trips better fucking kill Punk tonight.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

So awesome truth come to the show with tickets they bought
They get denied access to the building.
Someone makes a joke about melina(maybe punk?) which makes this forum mark the fuck out.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

I hope cena wins tonight


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

Do i get in trouble for creating this thread? I still see no official thread :S. Jericho to show up ihope.com/please


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

JDman said:


> Trips better fucking kill Punk tonight.


That's all you got? I'm disappointed.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

vanpalm said:


> Do i get in trouble for creating this thread? I still see no official thread :S. Jericho to show up ihope.com/please


I highly doubt you will get in trouble...LadyCroft has posted in this thread and she knows you made it. If she didn't say anything to you, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until Raw start?


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Nimbus said:


> How long until Raw start?


How long until Raw start?


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Reckon they can keep Miz/Truth off a single Raw to atleast attempt to sell the firing angle? Asking too much?


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

I miss Jeff hardy and his cool entrance song '' dont you see the writing on the wall your in Way over your head your gonna regret the things you've said time has come and gone for words '' i love that song hewn also had a ton of charisma he is better than punk in everyway


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

holycityzoo said:


> That's all you got? I'm disappointed.


Only on my first shot, wait a few more. They progressively get better throughout the show.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Ziderm said:


> What you drinking K's or White Lightning?


K's


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

JDman said:


> Only on my first shot, wait a few more. They progressively get better throughout the show.


I'm pumped. I was a hater at first, but over time I've learned to find your posts hilarious lol

Keep em comin'


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Cole Phelps said:


> I miss Jeff hardy and his cool entrance song '' dont you see the writing on the wall your in Way over your head your gonna regret the things you've said time has come and gone for words '' i love that song hewn also had a ton of charisma he is better than punk in everyway


I miss when Jeff Hardy used to run down the aisle and all those needles and little 8 ball bags fell out of his pocket before he got to the ring. 

Ahhhh....those were the days.

Remember when Jeff used to blade in the ring with his syringe?


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

JDman said:


> Only on my first shot, wait a few more. They progressively get better throughout the show.


just give it up. Your gimmick was good at first but it got old.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Screw you guys! im going to impact.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm getting so excited for Raw tonight. I did my normal pre-Raw routine of running through the house with my HHH underwear on and sledgehammer in hand. 

First stop was the kitchen, where my mom was cooking dinner. I knocked the pan out of her hand, spit water on the food she already made and yelled. I...AM...THE GAME. AND YOU CAN BETCHUR ASS IM BACK! Then ran out.

*Next stop: sisters room. *

She was peacefully doing homework as I kicked her door open and gave her stuffed animal on the ground a spinebuster and the DX crotch chop. 

Taking a break right now, will do more soon.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

CenationHLR said:


> just give it up. Your gimmick was good at first but it got old.


Tell that to Cena, not me bitch.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

CenationHLR said:


> just give it up. Your gimmick was good at first but it got old.


Kinda like Cena lol


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

JDman said:


> Tell that to Cena, not me bitch.


:lmao:lmao:lmao

Owned.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

5 minutes more for me, how lucky iam.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Suck a fat dick NCIS. I hate this show with so much passion.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey look at that, some people admitted Cena's Superhero gimmick was good at first


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Hey look at that, some people admitted Cena's Superhero gimmick was good at first


Yeah for about the first night. It got old...fast.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

holycityzoo said:


> Suck a fat dick NCIS. I hate this show with so much passion.


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

Batista really needs to return to take this show to the next level.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

JDman said:


> Yeah for about the first night. It got old...fast.



but you still liked it at first :agree:


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Spanish Raw just started: CM PUnk vs ADR tonigh!!!!!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Intresting to see where they go with Raw tonight


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

brian8448 said:


> Batista really needs to return to take this show to the next level.



No thanks...keep that fucker off TV.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

this not a sticky thread 2nite??


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm a HHH guy but I can't stop laughing at the failed attempt to flip the TV cart.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

HERE COMES 2!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Do they ever do the intro video for Raw anymore? Oh wow they did.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

How long have they been having this Super show video? Just noticed this today.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

BOOKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 8*D


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

BOOKER FUCKING T


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I wanted Josh =(


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

First time they done a Raw SuperShow intro. Nicely done.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

BOOKER!!!!!!!


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

No king. This show will draw a 5.0 rating


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

BOOKER :O


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Yay no lawler


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Aw fuck no not Booker T


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

woot,,just remembered lawler is gone!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

HHH


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Uh-oh, Booker's on Raw tonight. Over/under on Bookerisms - 38 1/2


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HOLYYYY FUCKING SHITT!!!!

THAT POP!!!!

AND IM TALKING ABOUT MY BONER....


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bookah taking over for King, AWESOME


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Booker T>Lawler.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Love the spoiler alert Cena wins sign. Genius!


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

shaping up to be a good show already...Booker in the booth, and HIAC hanging ominously above the ring


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

He's starting to get a McMahon strut


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

GCA-FF said:


> First time they done a Raw SuperShow intro. Nicely done.


You probably didn't see my question, but that answers my question. Thanks.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

the weekly HHH state of the WWE address


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Still the best entrance music in the last 15 years (not including Austin). Bar none.


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

Fuck.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

20 men? Looks like 8 men threw them out.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

I hope this opening promo is good. Triple H hasn't really captured my interest in this role.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i hate the whole "fired" storylines


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

JDman said:


> HOLYYYY FUCKING SHITT!!!!
> 
> THAT POP!!!!
> 
> AND IM TALKING ABOUT MY BONER....



:lmao
here he is


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Still the best entrance music in the last 15 years (not including Austin). Bar none.


Who would win in a fight, Lemmy or God?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

MAJOR SPOILER FOR TONIGHT'S RAW: John Cena wins


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Slam_It said:


> You probably didn't see my question, but that answers my question. Thanks.


Actually, I did, I just forgot to quote it. Lol.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Is it me or does HHH wear the same suit and tie every week?


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

oshit....nice promo by truth/miz


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ that video


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

Can someone please inbox a stream, can't find any..


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

You gonna get got


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Awesome Truth lol!


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

The fuck is with this video shit?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

A; yay, HHH taking up more time as per proper.
B; lol didnt someone say cole wouldn't be kissing miz's ass.
C; buh, for being fired they sure are a big deal i will admit.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Someone's getting fired this week. They are already foreshadowing.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The music is really making this video package work.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Worst crowd ever.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

holycityzoo said:


> Who would win in a fight, Lemmy or God?


trick question man..lemmy is God


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'll be pissed if Miz & Truth come back tonight.

It should wait till HIAC where they crash the triple threat HIAC.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

That was lame as fuck. What have they done to this angle.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

WTF with this promo.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

mark henry fined for JR and Lawler, lol

Power trippin Trips...interrupted by Vickie. Business just picked up


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh boy, Mark Henry is coming to get you now, Triple H.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Mark Henry got fined. LOL! Forget it, fire him instead.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

250k is like what mark henry makes a year lol


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Mark Henry better interrupt Triple H right now.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Bring back y2j


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Dull.... though I chuckled at Hnery being fined


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

already sick of Triple H...


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Evilerk said:


> trick question man..lemmy is God


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Anyone else think Booker wasn't there for a second when the camera flashed to the table just now? Damn dim lighting...


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

LOLOLOL $250K fines...and Trips sounding like Vince with nobody is bigger than WWE, LOL.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Does he think he's Rodger Goodell?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

OH SHIT ZIGGLES! MARK!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Mmm, tight pants Vickie.


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

PhilThePain said:


> MAJOR SPOILER FOR TONIGHT'S RAW: John Cena wins


So it's like I didn't know it's obvious cena will win .


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh Vickie and Dolph.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Vickie has to go down as one of the top 5 greatest heat magnets of all-time.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Good God I'd fuck her tight juicy pussy and watch her perfect ass bounce on top of me.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Excuse me pls


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

ZIGGLER!


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

HHH getting heat, so they bring out Vicky to make HHH look good.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

wooo dolph


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

damm i wanna bang vickie


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

HHH got booed hard. LAMO. But Vickie gets more heat than the entire ROSTER!


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Ryder vs Dolph plz


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

ZIGGLES! <3


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Who said Dolph isn't good on the mic? You were wrong.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

WOLVERINE!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Ziggler tiiiime!


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

lol dolphs jaw fractured? He wouldnt be able to open his mouth. They need better injuries for these guys to fake


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

JDman said:


> Worst crowd ever.


Why does someone say this every week?


----------



## adamheadtrip (Jun 11, 2011)

Dolph is money these days.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Wolverine FTW!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

JDman said:


> Good God I'd fuck her tight juicy pussy and watch her perfect ass bounce on top of me.


And then you'd wake up and have to clean your covers from your wet dream.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

henry got fined also lol


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Dolph is becoming a star


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I take that back. What the fuck is happening. DOlf and HHH? No... incoming pedigree.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Ziggler is so crisp on the mic, man. Very talented dude.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''LOOK! LOOK! We got mainstream media attention! LOOOOOOOOK!''


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Who say's Ziggler can't talk? He's GREAT on the mic.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

:Sigh:

HHH as the COO is basically the only storyline now. Everything else has taken the backseat..


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

dolph u little kayfaber! lol


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Ziggler did an amazing promo.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

VRsick said:


> damm i wanna bang vickie


_Oh my word lol..

Ur desperate dude_


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Pedigree this mother fucker.

DOG FOOD HIS ASS!


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Ziggler's getting some good heat tonight.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hero? They don't even know who you are.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

ATTACK OF THE MID-CARDERS!


----------



## Emobacca (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm not going to lie......I want to fuck Vickie

DAT ASS


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Bring back Y2J


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

jomg ugly guy who is out of blood is on tv


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Rhodes getting heat.

WTF?


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

CODY!!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ugh Cody has a mic. This has gotten worse.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

It's the midcard brigade!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh look monotone rhodes


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Ziggler and Rhodes getting some big air-time, awesome!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Ziggler and Rhodes bitching. Now Christian has to make an appearance. The trifecta of complaints.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Ouch


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Cody!!!!


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

fuckin nice....diggin the staples in rhodes head. Those are legit i think


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

cody rhodes is badass


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

everytime I see Rhodes I mark for his old theme....


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Midcarders unite


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Please don't pedigree him HHH! Oh ... my god, why am I marking for COdy?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Teddy Long.. Your up next


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_What's with all these mid carders opening the show_


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

wow, there are actually using this.

yet no-one saw the accident on t.v


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

where are the staples?


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

O god and out comes this whiney little bastard.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Triple H better fine Randy Orton!!! :agree:
...seriously, WTF HHH?!? Really?!? fpalm


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Wooo Cody and Dolph. Two future champs


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm thinking a Yokozuna/Undertaker Royal Rumble 1994 type attack by the heels on Triple H sooner or later (Just not involving a casket).


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

This opening segment is being taken over by IWC darlings. So many laptops are being ruined due to WF members foaming at the mouth.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Cody Rhodes is cringe-worthy. Must be his character.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

rhodes!!!!


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

What is this, HHH Burial Hour?


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Ziggler/Rhodes vs Ryder/Orton later?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Whats wrong with the voice of that guy lol


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Cody Rhodes!!!!!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Someone called it


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

ONE MORE MATCH! ONE MORE MATCH!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

CHRISTIAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Raw is Smackdown?


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

oh god....next person out of the back is Teddy Long "HOLLA HOLLA PLAYAS, TAG MATCH TONIGHT!"


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Whos coming out next? Barrett or Sheamus


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Christian getting cheered. Failed heel turn.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> Ziggler and Rhodes bitching. Now Christian has to make an appearance. The trifecta of complaints.


OMG :O you were right.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

lol @ this complaint line forming


----------



## Emobacca (Nov 16, 2008)

ONE MORE MATCH


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Ziggler and Rhodes bitching. Now Christian has to make an appearance. The trifecta of complaints.


LOL

Love Christian!


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Haha Christian.. just in time


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, Christian joins the pity party.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

ok, shit just keep interrupting HHH!


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dolph: you're not on our show :lmao


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

Ziggler shined on the mic tonight.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

six man tag match coming?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Cluster fuck


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Christian, Rhodes, & Ziggler!!

MARKING OUT BRO!!!!


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

dynastynyy said:


> oh god....next person out of the back is Teddy Long "HOLLA HOLLA PLAYAS, TAG MATCH TONIGHT!"


yeahzz


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

yay christian


----------



## Theff (Aug 1, 2011)

okay, those staples in the side of Cody's head look very real. I know the injury was real, but damn 9 staples in the side of the head? OUCH!


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Great opening segment. Lmfao.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

teddy long is gonna come out and ruin this segment


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Holy shit Trips is ...the...fucking....man.

Owning on the mic tonight.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

6 man tag team match


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

every wrestler has a internet board-basher gimmick tonight? lol


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

HOLD ON PLAYAS SIX MAN TAG MATCH! HOLLA!

I would actually be relieved to see Teddy Long here.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

ONE MORE MATCH ONE MORE MATCH ONE MORE MATCH ONE MORE MATCH


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Lmao christian the guy from Smackdown is here, this is the midcard revolution now.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

called him a idiot lol


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Cripple H still getting booed


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Did someone switch the "human relations" sign with the "stage entrance" sign?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Superstar B**hes going to B**ch tonight!?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

WWE: Law and Order
fits the program


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Hahaha, this is an awesome beginning


I definitely think they're building towards making WWETV really chaotic with HHH to blame


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Gresty said:


> Whos coming out next? Barrett or Sheamus


Hornswoggle


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Wait...what if Christian, Ziggler, and Rhodes all join Miz and R-Truth? Damn, that would be one crazy heel stable.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

This is retarded...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

One more match! Yes.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

LMAO, Trips is cracking me up right now!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

This is all just to show HHH has no control over the roster.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Could HHH please stop cutting the balls off of guys?


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

One More Match


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Incoming Teddy Long 6man tag


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

I LOL'D @ One more match!


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

I hate this "face" Triple H


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Christian, Dolph, and Cody? I wonder if they'll side with Miz and Truth when Awesome Truth comes back?


----------



## Emobacca (Nov 16, 2008)

lol I'm really liking this one more match gimmick


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

OH GOD theyre actually turning the "one more match" thing into a gimmick...and it might be better than we expect it to be


----------



## Billybob3000 (Jan 28, 2008)

ThIs segment is hilarious


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

hhh botches hell in a cell ppv name


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh boy... Sheamus vs Christian at HIAC.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

:lmao at christian


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Christian gonna get buried three times in a row.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

That's three matches


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

poor Christian


----------



## Emobacca (Nov 16, 2008)

Shit, I see Christian is going to do 3 jobs this week


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

HHH fucking cockteasing us all!


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Have fun getting buried by Cena


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Christian is an incredible whining bitch heel


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

THIS IS UNACCEPTABLE


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

I love Christian.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Ziggler to lose the title to Ryder tonight...because of Swagger. Callin it now


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Zack Ryder in for the US title!!


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

RYDER GETS A TITLE SHOT


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Kobe Bryant said:


> I hate this "face" Triple H


Me too... Pretty lame, still burying everyone!


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Nooooooooo, I don't want Christian to get buried by Cena!!!


But Ryder for the U.S. Title!!!! YES YES YES!!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

ZACK RYDER FOR US CHAMPION & INTERNET CHAMPION!!!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Christian is a fantastic Comic-Heel


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

and forum crash


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

nice voice crack, Hunter


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_inb4Zaccrasetheforum_


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Huge pop for Zack! I fucking love it.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Trips is the FUCKING MAN HOLY FUCKING MOTHER FUCKING HOLY FUCK


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

so the feud with sheamus is on and christian is up against cena i love christian :lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Am rollinggggggggggggg =D


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

If Ziggler drops the title to Ryder, I'm gonna go crazy.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

RYDER GONNA WIN!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao "he's an internet champion! it doesn't even count!"


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

Christian VS John Cena
Christian VS Randy Orton
Christian VS Sheamus

My god he is fucked


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

He's an internet champion it doesn't even count :lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

In zack Rhyder we trust


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Dibiase


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

NEW US CHAMPION WOO WOO WOO BABY


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

And here we go!!!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Ziggler, Rhodes, and Christian are going to get fired tonight.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

nukeinyourhair said:


> Nooooooooo, I don't want Christian to get buried by Cena!!!


nah...title isnt on the line. Oh wait, it IS cena


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Cody Rhodes is awesome. How Del Rio, Swagger, etc. have been champion and he hasn't, idk.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

OH SNAP!


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

lol


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Holy shit, this is going to be an awesome RAW!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Trips :lmao.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Liked that opening


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

HOLY FUCK! That was awesome!


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

:lmao fucking hell, Trips.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Intercontinetal Championship Battle Royal!!!! FUCK YES!!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

cody better win


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

LOL @ Cody and HHH
10 man battle royal hahahaha nice

first 10 guys= first 10 jobbers he comes across?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Cody got owned.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

HOLY SHIT.

This could either put over Cody big or give someone new the title.

Probably the latter.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

"He's an internet champion! Let's go! It doesn't even count!"

Haha. Ziggler is the man.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

HHH just buried half the roster


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

I smell 2 Sin Caras to come to the ring....


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

This is shaping up to be a great Raw.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So if a heel did this to faces, he'd get a ton of heat..

But since it's HHH, people love this. What a complete crock of shit.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

So Rhodes is gonna defend the Intercontinental title against nine cameramen?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Let me guess Cody is really hurt new champion here


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Awesome segment, WWE has really stepped up their game the last few months...Let's see the IWC give them credit for once please.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

10 man battle royal for the title :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lmao, great opener. Great mic work from all the guys involved.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Epic Raw Incoming


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Finally a Cena Graphic where hes serious.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

lmao Triple h is awesome


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

SO don't do the rational, sensible thing and put him in a title match against DiBiase....make some random stupid 10 man clusterfuck. :smh:


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Good shit.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Christian.....three more matches to lose in.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That was a really fun segment. Ziggler is shining these days.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh Coleeeee


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Best opening to Raw I've seen in a long time. HHH was on fire.


----------



## Theff (Aug 1, 2011)

WOO WOO WOO TITLE MATCH BABY!!!!!!!!! and 10 man battle royal!!!!! and... Possible cell match later?!?! AHH!!!!!


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

10 MAN BATTLE ROYAL FOR THE IC TITLE. IM MARKING OUT, BRO!


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

if all these matches happen its gonna be a good raw


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Saiyan Ryu said:


> Christian VS John Cena
> Christian VS Randy Orton
> Christian VS Sheamus
> My god he is fucked


Yep. Sucks.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Oo sh*t Ryder getting a US title shot!?,Battle Royal!?.."Ooooo my goodness!"


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, I will admit that was very enjoyable.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Great opening


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

mpredrox said:


> HHH just buried half the roster


Shut up.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Loved that segment, Christian Ziggler and Rhodes are all great on the mic. Nice to see the midcarders kick off the show.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMFAOOOO awesome segment!!!!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Potential for an absolute sick Raw!


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

If Ryder wins, I riot.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Saiyan Ryu said:


> Christian VS John Cena
> Christian VS Randy Orton
> Christian VS Sheamus
> 
> My god he is fucked


Three loses in a row. Not good for Christian.


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

What's happening with Miz/Truth, I didn't see half of the start?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

What if Ryder wins the IC title and the US title :shocked:


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

HHH is fucking awesome.....


----------



## adamheadtrip (Jun 11, 2011)

Anyone know when Dolph made the leap? I'm marking hard for him after that segment. Also digging how the mid-card titles are getting air time... refreshing opener.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

That was a fantastic opener, RAW is going to be loaded with good matches tonight. 

The revolt against HHH is about to go into full swing. Survivor Series is going to be awesome


----------



## woodelbourne (Sep 27, 2011)

I know Rhodes got cut up pretty bad on Smackdown, is this over the top match an attempt for Cody to easily lose his title and give him some time off? I didn't read or hear anything about that cut being that bad.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh man fucking awesome opening segment. Poor Christian, gonna get buried 3x this week lol.

PS Let's go Ryder


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Christian to job to 3 people within 1 week wooo ::sad:


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

this might be the Raw of the year...no joke


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

just :lmao at trips owning all of them happy for christian being at the main event


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Orton smiles backstage as he crosses Cody's name off the Buried List.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Hope the tittle changes


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

ToddTheBod said:


> So if a heel did this to faces, he'd get a ton of heat..
> 
> But since it's HHH, people love this. What a complete crock of shit.


Where have you been? Faces have been getting away with things heels get heat for for a _long_ time.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

The Champions lose their title every other match they defend it, nowadays. Matter of fact, most times not even that.

Sigh.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Is it me or is ziggler very witty and has some hilarious lines on the mic?


----------



## Unlucky Charms (Apr 29, 2008)

Is the audio out of sync with the video for anyone else or is it my tv?


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

dynastynyy said:


> nah...title isnt on the line. Oh wait, it IS cena


UNLESS Miz and Truth come back this week...but I think it will at HIAC.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

I am liking Dolph more and more. I've been a fan for awhile now, but the dude just keeps getting better. c


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

CaptainObvious said:


> Three loses in a row. Not good for Christian.


He'll probably beat Orton due to interference friday. Cena and Sheamus are damn good bets to be going over though


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

So happy Dolph Ziggler and Cody Rhodes were in the opening segment, it was really good to watch.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

HAHAHAH 2 SIN CARAS


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Good opening IMO. They established several things within it...


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

ToddTheBod said:


> So if a heel did this to faces, he'd get a ton of heat..
> 
> But since it's HHH, people love this. What a complete crock of shit.


To be fair the heels did kind of piss him off by coming out and demanding stuff. Booking wise though, I don't see the point of Christian facing 3 guys in a row that will probably beat him and make him more worthless than he already seems. It seems like they want to just slot him in the whiny comedy heel spot, which does nothing for him especially if he's not allowed to get any heat by beating anyone.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Cody is probably legit hurt and needs time off.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

JoMo is there. He be the first man eliminated first though.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Wonder if this means Ziggler and Cody are gonna drop thier titles and move up to the ME scene.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

pretty sure cody will win after seeing who else is in this match


----------



## Emobacca (Nov 16, 2008)

Everyone gets the jobber entrance except for Sin Cara...


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Sin cara 2 win


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Cody Rhodes vs. a bunch of other midcarders vs. both Sin Caras?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

BIG FUCKING pop for Sin Cara


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I could see Bryan winning tonight. A few MITB holders have feuded with that title while holding the case.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Mcintyre sighting!!


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Sheamus is gunna take the IC title...I have a feeling


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

OMG, Sin Cara is gonna win the title, then it will split between the two :/


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Good pop for Sheamus.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

we need a onemorematch shirt at least i need one
btw this battle royal will put cody hell lotta over when winning this


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

THAT'S HUNICO!


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Sin MISTICO Yay. He won't win obviously but who cares.
SHEAMUS!


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Hmmm...interesting group for this match.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

How many faces in this match? XD


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Too many babyface in there


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Drew complaining about the lights and they go.....


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Did Cody just escape under the bottom rope? :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And Cody immediately runs away.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Drew McIntyre eliminated. Yes, he is buried.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

poor drew...


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

WUT DA HELLLLL.

LMFAO FUCK YOU BOOKER I LOVE YOU!!!!!!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

BallinGid said:


> Sin cara 2 win


I lied.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Only Sin Cara and Sheamus getting real entrances, the rest are jobbers.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cody Rhodes
Ezekiel Jackson
Drew McIntyre
Sin Cara
Daniel Bryan
John Morrison
Alex Riley
Justin Gabriel
Ted DiBiase
Sheamus

Not bad


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sin Cara on Sin Cara crime


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

So which Sin Cara are we supposed to cheer for?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I'd actually like to see Justin Gabriel win this one



EDIT: whelp, so much for that!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The crowd just doesn't care about Sin Caras. It's kinda sad, but also really predictable.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

wtf drew being the first one?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Great opening. Dolph was gold.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

As if the ref doesn't see the other Cara. Lol.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

How could I miss D Bryan WTF 
Hunico showed up and got Mistico elminated. Say what you want but I love this. Haha

I suppose that's the formula now for the Twin Caras- real one comes out and get's screwed by the fake?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that was ugly.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

just :lmao at two sin caras and booker


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

come on WWE Sheamus is > IC title


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

The Great White Sheamus? Really Cole?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

'The Great White' is a horrendous moniker.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL. "Great White" vs. Ezekiel Jackson. :|


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

why are Raw guys fighting for a SD title?


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Bye Ted


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

cavs25 said:


> Is it me or is ziggler very witty and has some hilarious lines on the mic?



"You're not even a girl Morrison!"


PISSED it didn't come down to Ted and Cody...you know, the two who are actually feuding?


----------



## woodelbourne (Sep 27, 2011)

Zeek is gone I'm happy.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This crowd is great.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

win win if you ask me with these 2 guys left


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Damn great crowd.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

nvm....JR marking for Sheamus to win, he loses.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The Million Dollar Dream? Does he mean Dream Street?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

bryan eliminated by zeke hmm....


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Cody falls to the weak push of doom


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Christian is here.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ that botch


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

bad finish


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

lol Cole is an idiot "christian and sheamus have a long rivalry"? 2 weeks isnt a long standing rivalry


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Pretty much got a taste of my fave 5 already tonight and it's not even Smackdown. Niiice.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Sheamus botchamania.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Thank God Rhodes won.

It would of been a joke if he didn't.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Rhodes won!!!! and vaguely cleanly, too. too bad Morrison lost... ugh.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice heel win.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Well that was well written ending, for once.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

The worst fucking theme song in WWE history. Slow motion piece of god damn mother fucking piece of fucking god damn SHIT.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Good storyline-advancing match. Cody Rhodes comes out on top, Christian/Sheamus furthered.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Awful finish.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

that was a slick match, - enjoyed it,


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Damn. Looks like they had a tough time with the finish. I'm glad Cody retained, though.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Crowd is loud


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

TOO MANY LIMES


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Glad Cody won.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

good for cody


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Cody FTW!


----------



## Grass420 (Jul 22, 2011)

that was so pathetic, did you see how shammus didn't go over the rope at first, then he climbed over the rope on purpose? 

wwe is as predictable as always


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Sheamus messed that up big time lol. Dude is still awesome though.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Glad Rhodes retained. Retaining after an impromptu 10-man battle royal? That's a nice push.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes Rhodes winssss


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

sheamus's kryptonite is a weak push


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Awesome, Cody retained. Shows the WWE is still pretty high on him.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Finally Christian is getting at Sheamus.


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

Opening:

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOH

Battle Royale:

lemme tell you somethin
right there
you know
right now
dog
WHAT DA
WHAT DA HELL
right there
right now
OH mah GOOTNESS
right now
dog
man
tonight
WOAH
this kid
OH MY GOOTNESS
WOOW
that man
right there
OH MY GOOTNESS
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH
WAIT A MINUTE
dog
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH
that boy
right now
man
wait a minute
that's what i'm talkin bout
WOOOOW
Wait a minute
WOOW
right there
right there
that man
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH
MAN
tonight
right now
What duh hell
dog
OH MY GOOTNESS
WOOW
you gotta be kiddin me
WHAT DA HELL
WOW
You gotta be kiddin me
Wow
check dis out
right here
tonight
You gotta love it


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Sheamus botched going over the rope there, but oh well, he doesnt botch a lot of stuff. Cool he got the better of Ezikiel Jackson though. One of the few people who dwarfs Sheamus in size too. Advances the angle I guess.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Bad finish.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Wanted d brian to win, nevermind


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

JR and Booker couldn't have made it anymore obvious that Rhodes was going to retain, though Sheamus looking over for Christian over and over didn't help either lol. RAW has been solid so far though. I'll mark if Ryder wins


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Glad Cody retained, good start to RAW.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Sheamus is going to go over Christian, whether it be this Sunday or in the future. At this point Christian needs wins more but it's not gonna shake down that way.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Cody retaining was glorious. What is happening? I am waiting for Cena to arrive and it all go somehow wrong.


----------



## Theff (Aug 1, 2011)

Am I the only one that really just doesn't even want to see Cm Punk Vs Del Rio? I'm legit that sick of del rio lol


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

so sheamus will cost christian his match with cena... well at least i hope so better than getting buried


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Storyline, after storyline, after storyline.

I Love it


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice Battle Royal, Rhodes eliminating the last 3 guys has made him look badass, the kid'll be World Champ before next SummerSlam


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Bubz said:


> Sheamus messed that up big time lol. Dude is still awesome though.


Pretty much yeah. He did mess up, but he is usually really solid in ring, so he gets a pass.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I can't believe people are actually going to PAY to watch this movie....


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

cnat believe they made a movie out of rock em, sock em robots.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Solid ten man battle royal for the IC Title, that made Rhodes look strong and gave Sheamus an out for losing - due to Christian's run in, and furthered the build for theirmmatch at HIAC, solid show so far IMO...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

By Sunday, Christian is getting fired for "attacking" Sheamus. So obvious.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

that match was sad to see.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Unlucky Charms said:


> Is the audio out of sync with the video for anyone else or is it my tv?


it was for about 6 secs


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ToddTheBod said:


> Sheamus is going to go over Christian, whether it be this Sunday or in the future. At this point Christian needs wins more but it's not gonna shake down that way.


Problem is if Henry retains, he needs a face to fight for the title. And Christian/Henry on Friday was terrible. Christian's still the #2 heel on the brand so losing to Sheamus won't affect him much.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

CaptainObvious said:


> Drew McIntyre eliminated. Yes, he is buried.


This, sadly.Solid opener though as I stated...


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

No way Cena loses at HIAC right? I mean, ANOTHER title change would be weak as hell!


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

Two major botches from Shamous that I saw. The Big Boot and the over the ring plan. Lucky that the other guys could save that end.


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

A+ Raw so far. good job wwe


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

that match had the potential...weak Raw so far.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

EuropaEndlos said:


> No way Cena loses at HIAC right? I mean, ANOTHER title change would be weak as hell!


I think the goal is to have him lose it and reclaim it 5 more times so he'll pass Ric Flair's record.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Nimbus said:


> that match had the potential...weak Raw so far.


What are you talking about?

RAW has been great so far.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

who gives a shit that the WWE has more twitter followers then Disney and those other companies.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

RIP King


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Punk must win tonight


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol put him through a real table


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

LOLWUT


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

LOL :lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Anal bleeding ftl


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

What? :lmao


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

TUNGA!!!! FANS ARE GOING WILD!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Anal Bleeding?!? GTFO!!! fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What the fuck was that?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

JR wanted to LOL


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

anal bleeding. This is officially the best raw ever.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

LOL

Booker T: Wut?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Goddammit. I can't believe I laughed at an anal bleeding joke. Cole's expression sold it.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

LOL @ BOOKER "WHAT"


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Wait, what did Michael Cole just say?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

:lmao at cole


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

:lmao anal bleeding!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

anal bleeding?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Anal bleeding said with a straight face. Cole is a god.


----------



## CeNation_ (Aug 13, 2011)

LOL


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

What the [email protected]


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Cena will win at HITC, he will pin Del Rio.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Did Cole just say Anal bleeding? XD and the serious face too XD


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Anal bleeding now thats funny


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

all i heard was anal bleedinh


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Anal bleeding?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

What the fuck was that.....Anal Bleeding?


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

How did they get through that with straight faces?!


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Go away Otunga ._.


----------



## Theff (Aug 1, 2011)

Anal Bleeding hahahahahhaha


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

you can tell by the look on JRs face that he didnt appreciate cole's comment...JR, in the last few weeks, seems to be losing interest in the WWE as a brand.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Sheamus is definitely going over Christian on Sunday, with the way his character is he wont be effected


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cole: Suffering from anal bleeding.
Booker:...what?

:lmao


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

David Otunga promo. He's horrible on the mic. Sounds like a feminine Kanye West.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

David Otunga's bow tie.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

ROFL @ Booker when Cole said "Anal Bleeding" :lmao


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

"ANAL BLEEDING" "WHAT? HUH?" LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I ligit laughed about the Anal Bleeding


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

anal bleeding and Otunga wearing a bow tie..my raw is compleat


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Anal Bleeding?


----------



## Emobacca (Nov 16, 2008)

I cant stop fucking laughing

wtf was that Cole ahahaha


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Booker is the man.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*THE TUNG*


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

@WWE_Creative
WWE Creative
The last time Lawler missed a RAW was when his current girlfriend turned 8 #RAWTonight

:lmao


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

David Otunga yeah


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

Get some cough drops Johnny Ace.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

MICHAEL COLE FTW LMAO


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

wtf Anal Bleeding....


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

HAHA! WTF!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Otunga's lost whatever street cred he had.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy botched cue.


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

btw ny new boss is just like HHH is in firing people. So hectic. Lucky I am a great worker.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I wonder how hard it must be for some of these people to pretend to like Johnny Ace.


----------



## Grass420 (Jul 22, 2011)

i hate how raw matches are so predictable, we always know who will win, or if the match will end in DQ

Zack Ryder will obviously loose his match against Dolph Ziggler.. probably jack swagger will interfere

lol @ jim ross saying, i had the privilege of interlining mark Henry.. but it didn't go well


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

:lmao @ Otunga's bow tie


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow, Beth and Natalya are wearing Legion of Doom bicep pads.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Divas? Time for a shitty rollup finish!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

The sight of David Otunga on TV causes anal bleeding as well.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Tunga little dickie bow :lmao.

Kelly ''sink pisser'' Kelly.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Anal bleeding? What?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice LOD spikes for them

FUCK OFF SLUTTY SLUTTY


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Every time I see Mark Henry I think in my head "Why didn't they give this exact push to Brodus Clay." He's young, good in the ring, agile for a big man, has a great presence and is good on the mic.

PS. Otunga starting a nerd gimmick? So, there is another guy in this storyline?


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Pee Tunga Wee sighting.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

DOD up next.

Squashing divas or jobbing to K2.

EDIT: yep, the latter.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

anal bleeding and otunga segment, nice


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Texting yet again...tisktisk.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Why did Cole say Anal Bleeding? I missed it.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Otunga's shirt and bow tie is BADASS, dude has so much swagger.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

This makes me sick.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

From anal bleeding to Kelly Kelly.

I'd much prefer the other way round


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Holy botched cue.


I know lmao no one else noticed that.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

lmfao at anal bleeding


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

painful to watch k2 getting hyped up


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

I can't breathe! LOL


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So they're really trying to hype Kelly up huh?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Guess he got.. fucked up


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Four botches in a video package.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Didnt she used to be a stripper?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lol...a video package..on Kelly Kelly....:lmao
I can't.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm still laughing from the "Anal Bleeding.... what?"
:lmao

I love Booker.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Ug, shutup about K2. Omg, please don't flood the thread with otunga. >.>


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Special look at Kelly Kelly really ??


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Let's hope Laurinaitis has unlimited texting.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

CenationHLR said:


> Why did Cole say Anal Bleeding? I missed it.


x2


----------



## BadKoopa (Apr 4, 2011)

Anal bleeding? Lol at the way Cole was looking at the camera after that.

And wtf is up with Otunga's outfit? A red fucking bowtie with a short sleeve shirt?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Anal Bleeding.

'What'?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

2 move kelly


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh, Eve. I'd lick your eyebrows.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Anal Bleeding on a pole match.

Book it


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

whos ready for a roll-up victory.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

ANOTHER BETH VS K2 MATCH?! end this shitty fucking feud already!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Kelly Kelly sucks


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

For a second i tough i hear Anal bleeding?? i need to rewatch this part.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

didn't we get this match last week ?


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Kelly Kelly and her monkey arms.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Stinker needs to lose that Championship at HIAC!!!


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

For the US match expect Swagger to attack Ryder, cause a DQ and set up a HIAC rematch, possibly triple threat


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

how many fucking times does this match need to happen


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Fuck me Natayla just keeps getting hotter and hotter every week


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Bokker just called Kelly Wonder women :lmao. I guess she is Super Kelly now.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Cole is legend.......wait for it....ary

I can't stand Otunga but I did say they should play on his law degree, at least now he has a character he'll be comfortable with


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Anal Bleeding is trending worldwide.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Problem is if Henry retains, he needs a face to fight for the title. And Christian/Henry on Friday was terrible. Christian's still the #2 heel on the brand so losing to Sheamus won't affect him much.


Nah, Henry should be able to take a week off. Hogan used to all the time and Mark "Ratings" Henry is basically the greatest thing going today so weekly title defenses shouldn't be needed. Let him crush a few jobbers for a while.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

A video package of k² following a segment with Botchunga and Johny Ace : what a waste of time !


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

DumbKellyKelly Dumb Kelly Kelly
Oh, so that's what the production crew meant when they said they wanted to show me their package. #disappointed

http://twitter.com/#!/DumbKellyKelly

Something to keep you entertained during the commercial break.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm not sure if anybody noticed this, but that video package only showed about...hm...maybe 3 or 4 moves of Kelly's. Most of them being a bulldog or a generic jump off the top rope...Gee, I wonder if that's reflective of her moveset or anything? <_<

Seriously, the only reason she gets pushed is because she's a pretty face and it makes me sick.


----------



## CeNation_ (Aug 13, 2011)

Anal bleeding trending worldwide on twitter :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I would fuck Beth Phoenix so hard, it's cause anal bleeding..


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I can't stop laughing at Booker T :lmao


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Wo will win tonight? Punk or Alberto?


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol this is top 5 greatest Raw this year. Anal Bleeding? Cole has just reached Hall Of Fame status.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Mleh, divas match. Ya never know. Clearly the one low point of the show, but I'm able to refill my drink lol. Good opening and then opening match, with solid hooks for the latter portion of the show so IM looking forward to the second hour of the show...


----------



## BadKoopa (Apr 4, 2011)

They should just have Beth fucking dominate Kelly. This is ridiculous that she's beat her twice in a row in title matches now.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

CeNation_ said:


> Anal bleeding trending worldwide on twitter :lmao


As it should.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

the-gaffer said:


> I can't stand Otunga but I did say they should play on his law degree, at least now he has a character he'll be comfortable with


I agree completely. Ortunga has some use in this angle. He's technically improved in ring in the past year. 

Remember how awful people thought R Truth was a year ago? Look at him now, he's god up here practically.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

JR looked fucking PISSED over Cole's anal bleeding joke at Lawler's expense!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Playing booker bingo


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

C'MON MAN.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Anal Bleeding is trending worldwide.


No, but Cody Rhodes is. A heel trending is definitely a good thing.

EDIT: Anal Bleeding is actually trending :lmao my apologies


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice to see the 2 Fyture World Champions open Raw. Cody was great on the Mic and so was dolph and CC. Cody is a warrior, getting busted open then competing in a battle royal, and he eliminated the last 3 guys, f*ck yea.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

the things I'd do to all of these women....


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Kamaria said:


> I'm not sure if anybody noticed this, but that video package only showed about...hm...maybe 3 or 4 moves of Kelly's. Most of them being a bulldog or a generic jump off the top rope...Gee, I wonder if that's reflective of her moveset or anything? <_<
> 
> Seriously, the only reason she gets pushed is because she's a pretty face and it makes me sick.


we were too busy laughing at cole and booker


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Natalya is a fox.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

guessing this match ends in a roll up


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Sisters of Destruction? Weren't they Divas of Destruction. Before that Divas of Doom. They need to pick a name and stick with it.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

ANAL BLEEDING FTW!!!


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Trending on twitter lmao


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

HAHA! They mentioned "anal bleeding" was trending worldwide!


----------



## Emobacca (Nov 16, 2008)

I still can't fucking stop laughing. So random.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

JR lol Michael Cole & Anal Bleeding goes together XD


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

No Lawler at the table = Epic announcing.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

CaptainObvious said:


> Sisters of Destruction? Weren't they Divas of Destruction. Before that Divas of Doom. They need to pick a name and stick with it.


They need to stick to the back of the arena and in the kitchen.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Anal Bleeding is trending on twitter :lmao


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

If Kelly Kelly Wins again fuck the wwe


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Someone put on Twitter: "King deserves anal bleeding for saying Kelly Kelly is the best divas champion of all-time."


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Beth has been pushed 'cause she is dating Punk. (kiddin)


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Shit, thought they were going for the KRS-1 for a second.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I still can't stop laughing. :lmao

RAW of the year.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Natalya: so awesome.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

So if Otunga is a lawyer now, does that mean he's Christian's legal team? Future potential storyline.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

who else who just CANNOT stop laughing at booker and cole :lmao


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

unusual move from Natalya. at least it's unique. She looks hot.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Anal Bleeding is trending worldwide.


:lmao it is I CANT BREATHE


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

awesome move by Nattie, such a real wrestler


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Someone put on Twitter: "King deserves anal bleeding for saying Kelly Kelly is the best divas champion of all-time."


Awesome.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

JR channeling his inner DVon Dudley.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Holy fuck Beth has a PERFECT body..

THAT MOTHER FUCKING ASS.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

CaptainObvious said:


> Sisters of Destruction? Weren't they Divas of Destruction. Before that Divas of Doom. They need to pick a name and stick with it.


leave the Destruction Twins Diva Sisters alone


dudley boy referance:O


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

KuritaDavion said:


> Shit, thought they were going for the KRS-1 for a second.


:lmao me too


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

botch


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

No spankage? Now Booker is cracking me the f*ck up!


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

thats the only match Beth wins in this feud, watch...


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

It really makes it so much more enjoyable without Lawler talking complete and utter shite. Cole is far less annoying when Lawler isn't encouraging him.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

That may have caused some anal bleeding right there


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Kelly is one of the worst rope runners I've ever seen.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Good to see Beth/Natalya win. They need wins to seem credible.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Beth over Kelly here, where you know who is win on sunday


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Finally that dumb whore lost!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Ha fuck off KK


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Kelly McRollUp didn't win? Holy cow.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i cant even fucking watch this. Its to embarrassing. HOW IS K2 THE CHAMP?!!


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

wow female cena lost


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

YAY NO ROLL-UP, and Beth wins the match


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Kelly Kelly's kicks are literally the worst thing I've ever seen.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes they won finally what a miracle


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Didn't bury Phoenix...ok...give her the Title in New Orleans or RIOT!


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Short match.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Kelly Kelly makes absolutely everything look awkward as fuck.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

I'm happy for that one win.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

My first time paying attention to Kelly Kelly's bulldog. fpalm

Anyway, Cole/J.R./Booker > Cole/J.R./King


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Im pretty sure I've laughed out loud literally every single time Kelly Kelly hits the ropes

She's so awful.... does she train.... like, at all?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank God


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

DIE KELLY DIE


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Decent from what I saw for a divas match. Glad they put Natalya/Beth over...


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Looks like the anal bleeding comment worked like a charm. It's great how the people who talk the most shit about the "PG Era" are the ones who prove its effectiveness. Now that everyone's been RE-sensitized, for lack of a better term, they're able to get a rise out of us with simple things like anal bleeding, or one worked shoot, or one little sexual innuendo. They're smarter than we think.


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

My man Mark henry


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> Kelly Kelly's kicks are literally the worst thing I've ever seen.


Rope-running is pretty terrible too.

RATINGS.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

i might have missed it, but have they made a HIAC match for tonight yet?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

and here comes the wsm


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Mark "ratings" Henry


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Here comes the ratings!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

fattest man i mean strongest man


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

What a horrid sell by Kelly on the finisher. Clearly landed on both elbows.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Like I said, I can't stand Otunga but its the first time any logic has been used with his character, keep him out the ring and clothed, use nis law degree to their advantage


----------



## CeNation_ (Aug 13, 2011)

Ratings!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Big sweaty fuck


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Why Nattie/Beth have been losing to Kelly Kelly? They've should been dominating in all the matches. Lol, it took Beth and Nattie this long to win a match.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

RAW has just beat MNF in the ratings just by his appearance.

You all thought that shit was a game?!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Reading people's tweets on anal bleeding who aren't wrestling fans is fucking hilarious. They're in such disgust.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

ratings ratings etc....


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Khali to get squashed?


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Kamaria said:


> I'm not sure if anybody noticed this, but that video package only showed about...hm...maybe 3 or 4 moves of Kelly's. Most of them being a bulldog or a generic jump off the top rope...Gee, I wonder if that's reflective of her moveset or anything? <_<
> 
> Seriously, the only reason she gets pushed is because she's a pretty face and it makes me sick.


She pulls off shitty Thesz presses and headscissors takedowns as well.

And stinkfaces.

And screams.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Someone put on Twitter: "King deserves anal bleeding for saying Kelly Kelly is the best divas champion of all-time."


I did. Michael Cole is tonight's MVP by far. 

Anal bleeding is trending bigtime. 

YES! MARK HENRY!


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

MARK FUCKING HENRY!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Henry to squash Kali


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that you can find a Denny's inside Mark Henry's beard.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Mizark is facing Khali? Oh good grief.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

henry vs khali? DO.NOT.WANT


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Incoming Khali burial.

And JR just said by golly.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Somebody gon get they ass kicked


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Henry vs Khali?

The IWC is exploding with enthusiasm.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

RFalcao said:


> Short match.


As always


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

ANAL BLEEDING...


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

Anal bleeding:

Wow
wow

Kelly Kelly & Eve vs. Beth Phoenix & Natalya:

Oh my gootness
You gotta love it
lemme tell ya right now
tonight
WOW
tonight
wait a minute
right here
MAN
like i said
i agree witchoo on that
right now
oh my gootness
oooooooooh
check dis out
check dis out
right here
wait a minute
that's what i'm talkin bout
right here
that's what i'm talkin bout
right here
OH MY GOOTNESS
tonight
you gotta love it
check dis out
right here
right there
wow


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

No Lawler tonight is a good thing.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

wonder who henry is going to rape tonight


----------



## hookupskid85 (Sep 19, 2011)

Kelly Kelly has zero talent that match just re assured it for me. She cant sell a damn thing.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So sad and funny that two chicks like Beth and Nattie are made to look like fighting Kelly and Eve is actually a difficult task.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Khali vs Henry. Oh dear sweet Jesus.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

good raw so far


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:lmao At this commercial with Shaq still playing for the Suns.

1. He's retired
2. He left the Suns 2 years ago.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Reading people's tweets on anal bleeding who aren't wrestling fans is fucking hilarious. They're in such disgust.


:lmao
One kid said "finally a trend i can relate too"


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

There is no need for Khali again now he's fac so hopefully Henry is their to take him off TV again for a few months


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Total Package said:


> What a horrid sell by Kelly on the finisher. Clearly landed on both elbows.


she couldnt damage that face of hers, then the company would have to push someone else who looks better...


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Mark "Ratings" Henry vs Kahli. Hmmm.


----------



## hookupskid85 (Sep 19, 2011)

deedeetee said:


> Anal bleeding:
> 
> Wow
> wow
> ...


Thats about all booker says.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

RATINGS WENT UP!


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

the-gaffer said:


> There is no need for Khali again now he's fac so hopefully Henry is their to take him off TV again for a few months


That would be awesome haha...


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

great khali que botches


----------



## mdking1010 (Jul 19, 2010)

did they really have to mention anal bleeding ? lol, and so far raws lookin pretty promising


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Who wants to beat Jinder Mahal comes out to help destroy Khali and then Henry destroys Mahal


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Urghhh Black veiled brides....


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

holycityzoo said:


> :lmao
> One kid said "finally a trend i can relate too"


HA! Epic.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

RATINGS RISING THROUGH THE ROOF


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh fuck sake please no


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

So... he's face now?


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I've not got a clue what's better, Cole managing to sell Anal Bleeding without cracking or not cracking to Booker's 'What?'


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

why Kelly still doesn't know how to perform the bulldog?


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Since when is Khali 347 lbs? How did he just mysteriously drop 70 lbs?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

oh my fpalm this match will be horrible and hopefully short


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Anal bleeding


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

can someone please make a gif of Cole's face as he said "anal bleeding?" Please? That would be so great.

also, inb4 Khali gets murdered by Mark Henry.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, one person got out of their seat for Khali.


----------



## hookupskid85 (Sep 19, 2011)

Is it always hot in the arena, because mark henry is always sweating before he even does anything. Just like the rock.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

A divas match followed by this?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey Black Veil Birds--Kiss called, they want their look back:


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Well that match was long


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

So Khali's gone back to his face music. Now when does he bring back Ranjin Singh and his awesome dancing?


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Who ? the Black Fails wtf


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

WAD DA HELL???


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

SQUASH MATCH


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Khali getting squashed.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

We need to have Cena vs Henry


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

World's Strongest Burial?


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Khali gon' get his wig split.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I AIN'T SCARED OF YOU. IF I GOT A FINE EVERYBODY'S GOT TO PAY!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

lol #analbleeding is tredending worldwide


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Tell me Anal Bleeding is trending


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Did Khali lose his balance just putting his arms up right there?


Jesus Christ fpalm


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Khali = Worlds tallest Jobber


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

OMG, I'm in love with Mark Henry.


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

Khali BURIED


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Got DAMN! You ain't gotta be scared!


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Biggest WSS ever.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you Mark for relieving us of an entire match full of Kali botches


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

This turned out better than expected


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Mark Henry is honestly my favourite champ in general in a very long time.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

afraid of no ghosts


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Khali did a really bad job of hiding his anticipation of the belt shot. lol


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Henry is awesome as fuck


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Was raving to khalis music then that happens tututu


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

thank god we dont have to watch the two actually have a match


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

thank god for Henry


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Khali should not have shown off to the crowd that was a big mistake. Henry is on a mean streak right now and Khali should have known better than to turn his back on the World Champion World's strongest man. Hopefully Khali will learn from this mistake next time... Henry on the other hand has to learn to control himself, he's the champ and the kids look up to him and maybe someday want to replicate his success but he has to start setting a good example.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Khali is literally a GIANT jobber!


----------



## Grass420 (Jul 22, 2011)

lol i knew this would be a squash match..


----------



## hookupskid85 (Sep 19, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Hey Black Veil Birds--Kiss called, they want their look back:


Insert wrist slit right here.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

MARK MOTHERFUCKING HENRY!!


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Short non-match. Eh, let's move on from the Ratings.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

YALL ARE FAKE THIS IS REAL lmfao


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Mark Henry is fucking awesome. I love this push they are giving him. I hope he defeats Orton again, and again, and ultimately tears apart the entire roster til a certain Deadman returns and topples him.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

I AINT SCAREDD OF YOU KHALI!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

John Cena/Christian promo. This ought to be epic.


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

Mark Henry vs. Khali:

OOOOOOH
right here
right here
dog
oh my gootness
did you see dat
wait a minute
you gotta be kiddin me
WOW
you gotta be kiddin me
oh my gootness
that boy
right now
right now
right now


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

JAWN SEE-NAH!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Ah, the other shoe set to fall.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

cena will win today


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

To quote a sign I saw at the beginning of the show...

Spoiler Alert...Cena wins!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Yours is fake..this is real. Henry runs MONDAY NIGHT RAW!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Freeloader said:


> Mark Henry is fucking awesome. I love this push they are giving him. I hope he defeats Orton again, and again, and ultimately tears apart the entire roster til a certain Deadman returns and topples him.


Maybe that might happen.

I remember reading a report that the WWE was planning on having Taker vs. Henry at WM.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

JoeyStyles Joey Styles 
It's a good thing The Great Khali is wearing red pants just in case he now starts suffering from....you guessed it...anal bleeding. LOL!


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Thank god. Totally made Henry look strong going into the PPV and no one had to suffer through a Khali match. Really solid show so far IMO. Looks like we'll get through Cena's match next and then the rest of the show will be great (hopefully)....


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Don't come out Cena


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Good God...those emo mother fucking pieces of shit. Go die. NOW.

And every time I hear Khali's music I dance around my room like his manager used to do and sing his song.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

YOURS IS FAKE

THIS IS REAL


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Khali just hasn't entertained me since he dropped tn moonsault


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

everybody going to pay, no just you henry


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Anal Bleeding then Denny's cheesy new menu items. 

#AssOnFire


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> ANAL BLEEDING...


I wan to see "anal bleeding" in the top searched terms on www.bing.com when I wake up tomorrow morning


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Chump should lose his title Sunday to Punk.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll never make sense of Khali's chin. It is obscene.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

JDman said:


> Good God...those emo mother fucking pieces of shit. Go die. NOW.
> 
> And every time I hear Khali's music I dance around my room like his manager used to do and sing his song.


...you aren't emo?!


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Omg Christian is going to get buried by Sheamus and Cena? This raw was good , now cena's gonna ruin it


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Good Raw so far.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

truth tweeting his is sitting at home watching raw


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

R-Truth'a tweet

"Can't believe I'm sitting home watching Raw!! I'm suppose to be there!"


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Henry is a fucking boss!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

jacobdaniel said:


> To quote a sign I saw at the beginning of the show...
> 
> Spoiler Alert...Cena wins!


:lmao


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Twitter
@DumbKellyKelly
Dammit, I lost. Got nailed right in the face. Fourth time that happened today.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

fpalm at that 3 Musketeers movie.


----------



## gaco (May 7, 2011)

best Khali match ever


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Fiasco said:


> Good Raw so far.


I have to agree.. I haven't had to switch to MNF or watch the Red Sox fall on their ass.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Guys, anal bleeding is trending.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

CM Punk has been in a hell in a cell match?


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Please just don't make Christian tap like a bitch.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

johnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn cennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

when is cena getting a new t-shirt made.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cena, please do not pick up the mic


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

HAY GUISE THERES A CELL OVAR TEH RING LOL


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

LOL Booker T--"Chill Bumps"


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

RKO696 said:


> CM Punk has been in a hell in a cell match?


Against Undertaker.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Someone might as well change the thread title to Raw is ANAL BLEEDING because that's the only thing people will remember tonight.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

HAHAAH JR....HIAC is like Church, many attend, few understand...lolololool


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

RKO696 said:


> CM Punk has been in a hell in a cell match?


2009 vs Taker


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Spoiler Alert - Cena wins


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Ah, the Agent Smith of the utopian matrix known as Raw
JR: HIAC is like Church. Many attend, few understand. - Dayum!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

cena would be an excellent play-school teacher with his obvious observations


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

RKO696 said:


> CM Punk has been in a hell in a cell match?


Yes. The shortest HIAC match in WWE history.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

No shit Cole


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

RKO696 said:


> CM Punk has been in a hell in a cell match?


With the Undertaker...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

AW, FUCK!


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Twitter said:


> @DumbKellyKelly
> Not to brag, but I last alot longer with 9 guys than Cody did ...


Hahah


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Nimbus said:


> Guys, anal bleeding is trending.


I just said that


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

I just woke up from a nap to see that Ryder has a title match on Raw later.. am I still dreaming?


----------



## hookupskid85 (Sep 19, 2011)

In before mark wahlberg.... erm i mean cena wins.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Whole lot of love? They are booing Cena.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Whole lot of love...?


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Ryder shouldn't win yet! But then I guess Dolph can move up to main event.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Whole lot of love my ass.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Someone needs to make a Mark Henry compilation video.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Please go away Cena.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

And when is that, John? Is that this Sunday? Cos you didn't say that enough, friend.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Cena to die and go to hell this Sunday........ you know to tie in with the tagline for the PPV.


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah cena go to hell


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow no love for Cena tonight, who are you fooling Booker?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

YES AND STAY THERE IN HELL


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

People who don't understand Cena's sarcasm. fpalm


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

Question: Why do faces always have to be protected, unless they're weak low midcarders?

I mean, not that it would have been a good match, but did they REALLY have to protect Khali by preventing him from taking a pin?


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

WWE_Creative WWE Creative 
No, we did not tint the crowd red in honor of anal bleeding becoming a trending topic #RAWTonight
36 seconds ago


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

What's so uncertain about 10 WWE championship reigns?


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

keep breaking those records John!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

John Cena, the motivational speaker.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

who cares how tall it is, im sure someone is gonna climb it...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Any other superstar get booed like that they'd be turned heel in an instant, but no no not Cena he sells shirts to 5 year olds he can never turn heel.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

if HIAC weighs over 5 tons, my dick is 15 inches


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Sounds like Cena is selling cages on the Home Shopping Network. It can be yours, order now.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

lol see the little foot and hand holders


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Lame promo.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Cena please stop talking.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena, you know HIAC isn't tonight, right?!? fpalm


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Shut up, Cena.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Perhaps I'm legit tired but John Cena's promo is putting me to sleep


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

gotta love bi polar Cena


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Cena, the 12 time world champion.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

botched line lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

dynastynyy said:


> if HIAC weighs over 5 tons, my dick is 15 inches


pics or it didn't happen.
kidding


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Motivational Cena 
I hate this one as much as happy funny Cena


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Shut the fuck up Cena. God.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Tedious said:


> @WWE_Creative
> WWE Creative
> The last time Lawler missed a RAW was when his current girlfriend turned 8 #RAWTonight
> 
> :lmao


Haha no shit? ahahaha


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I am so bored.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Good lord, this is a terrible promo. Just Vince's favourite phrases strung together into something resembling coherence.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

Someone drop the cage on this fuckheads skull. Ruins everything he touches.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

I officially love this crowd.
Cena voice crack. Haha.
Now comes Albertooooo Del Riiiiiio.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Why did they give Cena the mic? Ugh.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Devil's Playground?

UNDERTAKER RETURN AT HELL IN A CELL 8*D


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Cena > Satan


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Cena no selling the devil


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Lol this promo is embarrasingly bad, come on son


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Yeah, i hate Stratan.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

CM Punk to shove a screwdriver up Cena's ass and cause serious Anal Bleeding while Del Rio tosses the steel steps on top of Cena's head crushing him.

Fuck off Cena


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

LoOOOse it!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol wordwide trends 
#ThatOneEx
#simañanaseacabaelmundo
#WhyNow
LATIN GIRLS & JUSTIN BIEBER
Anal Bleeding
SORRY JESUS
London Fletcher
HAPPY BIRTHDAY AVRIL LAVIGNE
THE CHAMP IS HERE


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

cena nuff now.


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

shits funny crowd got quiet as soon as del rio came out


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

"No way in hell I lose it"

...I see what you did there Cena :side:


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

is it possible to have gone over an hour with no CM punk appearance?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

del rio is here hahahaha


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

well, this promo is new and unusual for john cena...


----------



## hookupskid85 (Sep 19, 2011)

Cena quote "no way in squeak in hell that i lose this"


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Cena's getting so much heat lol


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

That's good mic work, huh? Getting booed every after sentence as the top face? LOL. Pathetic.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

that promo sucked balls


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Alberto No Stubstance Rio


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cena gets raped in the ass by the devil and screams, "Is that all you got?"


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

This segment needs more Ricardo.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

incoming punk then?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

the-gaffer said:


> gotta love bi polar Cena





new gimmick? i'd mark.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

CM Punk on commentary > *


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Let me guess huge pop for CM Punk? That pop was kinda weak.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Punk's wearing his announcer jacket!! Yesss!!!!


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

Its CM PUNK! The cult of personality!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Good lord, this is a terrible promo. Just Vince's favourite phrases strung together into something resembling coherence.


John has been terribly boring the past few weeks. I was praying for "IF YA SMELL...." to wake the crowd up, and I didn't care if it fit teh angle or not, it would of been awesome to see Rock shit on Cena and leave. 

Cena - go heel or STFU


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Punk in commentary
good stuff!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Bring back cm punk on commentary


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

lol at punk


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I marked for Punk's announcer jacket!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

CM Punk on commentary this shud be good


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Punk brings the jacket back


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

I know it won't happen, but if Christian wins, I will mark the eff out.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Announcer Jacket oh yeahhhhhhhh


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Time for Christian to get buried.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

A 5 man announce desk. And then we wonder why WWE commentary is in the doldrums.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HHH got the pop of the night.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

CM Punk on commentary. Loove.
Someone unplug Del Rio's headset please.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Punk on commentry, hopefully will be good


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

I love CM Punk.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Damn.. Even when in hell, Alberto Del Rio gets no heat


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

damm christian is little, 199?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Why is Del Rio still alive?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Christian dropped to 199 lbs? What the f*ck?!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

oh booker......you are incredible


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Shit promo from Cena right there.

PUNK ON COMMENTARY! WITH HIS ANNOUNCE JACKET!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"I look like a clown? You're half naked"

LOL


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

You look like a clown hahahahaha


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Quick squash match


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

o.o christian almost got thrown to the cage. falling from that height will cause some anal bleeding


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

CenationHLR said:


> Cena > Satan


Mr Satan >>>>>>> Cena


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

hold on a second playa...since Alberto and Punk want to interfer in the match...well draw your own tag team match set up


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

This crowd is awesome. Who is this, Kansas City?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Cluster fuck commentary


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Apparently Christian lost 20 lbs, nice one Justin Roberts :lmao waiting for Christian to get buried


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Christian's going to job.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Punk and Del Rio is going to be a trainwreck on commentary but it will be hilarious.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

WHERE IS HIS DIET SODA!!!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cycloneon said:


> Damn.. Even when in hell, Alberto Del Rio gets no heat


Del Rio couldn't generate heat if you armed him with a flamethrower


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

No Ricardo? This sucks


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Del Rio sounds like Fez from That 70's Show

On another note Punk is natural on the mic


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"Kick your butt"? Come on.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

THIS BUMP CM PUNK!


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

OK, for all the crap Cena gets...some of it's fair, some of it isn't....but he legitimately cannot sell bumps.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

bump n clowns


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I keep expecting Christian to land on his head


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Why does it always have to be so obvious the Unprettier is going to be countered? Does it so slowly ffs.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

I like how theyre trying to get Punk to be a heel so bad, but he gets bigger pops than Cena these days.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Someone just caught anal bleeding


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

There are two train wrecks occurring simultaneously-One at the announce table and in the ring. 

It's just which wreck is more interesting to you.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Not punks soda


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

[email protected] Rio shoving CM Punk.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Again the diet soda is down


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

Christian 199 pounds... Why not round it off to 200? lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks Cena, you ruined the commentary booth, asshole.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Christian didn't get pinned and didn't submit. I'll take it.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

wow, no pin for xtian. yay?


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Least Del Rio looks remotely credible for a change


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lil' Jimmy said:


> Someone just caught anal bleeding


Kelly has no one to blame but herself


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

nice enziguri!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

that shit was weak Del Rio


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Hell. Hell. Hell. Hell. Hell.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

talk of hell ..anal bleeding..by gowd this isnt pg


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

They are really beating this "Go to Hell" thing to the ground.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Teddy Long: "Hold on playas, I am making a tag TEAM match! It will be Del Rio and Christian vs. CM Punk and John Cena! Holla holla holla!


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

Total Package said:


> Hell. Hell. Hell. Hell. Hell.


This.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

no burial for christian good thing i suppose


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

that was the best promo ADR has ever done


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

virus21 said:


> Kelly has no one to blame but herself


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

John Cena vs. Christian:

lemme tell you somethin
right here
right here
bizznizz
tonight
WOW
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH
dog
right there
right there
wait a minute
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH
here we go
what da hell


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

lol at  sign


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

booker T's wut da hell is the only hell pun that is good.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Was ADR absolute shit on the mic just then? Or am I hearing things?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Too fast paced for my liking lol


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Christian didn't lose!!!


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

GayAngel said:


> Christian 199 pounds... Why not round it off to 200? lol


229.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Del Rio: PEAAACE!


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Too much use of the word "Hell" Del Rio...relax


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

ShaggyK said:


> Was ADR absolute shit on the mic just then? Or am I hearing things?


On commentary he sucks gives nothing for everyone else to respond to, so basic. But walking out it was ok at least.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Bubz said:


> Christian didn't loose!!!


Shocker. But it had to be a DQ.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Bubz said:


> Christian didn't loose!!!


Pretty sure did by DQ.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

deedeetee said:


> John Cena vs. Christian:
> 
> lemme tell you somethin
> right here
> ...


 Could you stop doing this now? Doing my fucking head in.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

PhilThePain said:


> Teddy Long: "Hold on playas, I am making a tag TEAM match! It will be Del Rio and Christian vs. CM Punk and John Cena! Holla holla holla!


lol


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Punk should have turned right into an AA, it woulda addes a nice bit of spice


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Really awesome that cm punk holding the wwe title was the last image they showed on that wwe network promo. Sign of things to come probably


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

nukeinyourhair said:


> 229.


They billed his weight as 199. It was a botch.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Why have Cm Punk and Del Rio come out so soon if they arent having their match just yet. Great way to kill the crowd even more


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

daryl74 said:


> booker T's wut da hell is the only hell pun that is good.


Cept he's not smart enough to use it as a pun. It's just one of the 10 things he says between saying wrestlers' names.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Booker T to Del Rio- "Que Pasa" lmao Booker is really enjoying himself


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

These snakebites are really going to my head


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

CM Punk become a hypocrite now


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That was just a really bad segment for all involved.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Woo Woo Woo You Know It!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Is Cena Punk's boyfriend or what? What's happened to him?


----------



## Emobacca (Nov 16, 2008)

OOOOH RADIO


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Ryder


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Ryder v. Ziggler. Here we go!!!


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

God I hope Punk wins on Sunday and has the reign he should have had after MITB.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

They just used Fox News, ESPN, and Disney in the same sentence....desperate much?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If somehow Zack Ryder wins the title everyone will lose their minds. Luckily that won't happen.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Lets go zack ryder


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Hell Yeah Ryder..............too bad he's gettin squashed by Ziggy


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Soon to be US CHAMP


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Can't go wrong with Punk on commentary haha. Hopefully the rest of the show is as good as it's been. I think we still have the US Title match (Ziggler/Ryder), an Orton match (his home state) and the main event (Del Rio/Punk), has potential IMO....


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Swagger to interfere.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Forum crash if Z wins.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Cm Punk is 6'1 (billed), like Cena, but Punk is smaller than Cena, lol.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Punk went after del rio because he attacked him on the commentary table.. he wasnt saving cena.. so stop this cm punk hypocrite shit right here before creating stupid topics for the rest of the week.!!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

We Want Ryder! (to win)


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

oh good for smackdown


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

What happened to Swagger being another one of Vickie's bitches?


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

the only questions here are:

1) how does Swagger cost Dolph the title?
2) what title picture does Dolph fall into with this new push?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Ziggler's entrance music is fucking excellent


Dolph is gonna be huge, trust me


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

swagger has to be there because...? stable-mates? weak excuse


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I guess we're suppose to have amnesia


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Swagger in the background, hope he costs him the match


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

nice entrance by Ziggler


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

i think ryder might win this due to interference by swagger


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> They just used Fox News, ESPN, and Disney in the same sentence....desperate much?


WWE: Whoring Matters


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Why is swagger there


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow.

I'm suddenly liking Dolph's music more. It now fits on a main event level.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Did anyone see that Smackdown promo for October 11? Advertised world title matches with Orton and Del Rio both holding titles. Did WWE just give away the winners Sunday?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Dolph needs to be in the main event, let Ryder in this one.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Zack won't win now another member of the Vickie family is outside the ring


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Jordo said:


> Why is swagger there


Obvious interference run.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

I have a feeling they're going to have Swagger cost Dolph the strap.


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

Raw sucks so hard tonight


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hugh Jackman to screw Zack Ryder out of the title.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

oh shit dolf's face


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

WUT DUH HELL!


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Damn you Swagger, piece of shit.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

Is there anything more annoying than when Cena tries to sell the ppv by talking about how brutal his match will be, how it's going to be awsome and so on? it's pretty sad how he tries to pump everyone up and they just sit there.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Fuck off Swagger, you talentless mother fucking shit stain.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Zack is still a jobber.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

of course Zack wasn't gonna win. :/


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

normally i would say "fuck this shit"...but if it leads to a lasting feud for this title, making it relevant again, i'll buy that ending.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

lame. Needed more time at least.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank god.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Didn't see that coming at all, but good booking. Now Swagger has something to hold over Dolph's head.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Fuck


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Dolph and Swagger are cool with each other now? Okay....


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow so Ziggler and Swagger were feuding for no reason?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

So close Ryder!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Random pyro.

TAG TEAM MATCH, PLAYA!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Totally marked for Kane there :'(


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

_Booker: "Zach Ryder could be in the Fave 5 next week!"

Cole: "Well that'll ruin your career..."_

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Air Boom!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

thought it was kane for a second lol


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

That right there really made me mad.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Hola Hola


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Why pyro


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

TAG TEAM. OH HELL NAW


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Teddy Long to make a tag match :lmao


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

OMG TEDDY LONG REALLY DID COME OUT.

My day is made


----------



## Grass420 (Jul 22, 2011)

wow i called this match.. i predicted the end of every raw match so far tonight and was right.. either i am a psychic or wwe raw is just very predictable lol


----------



## bawkz (Mar 15, 2010)

Tag match, incoming?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

TAG MATCH for FRIDAY!


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

I wonder what Teddy is gonna do here.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

HOLD ON PLAYAS!!!!!


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

TAG TEAM MATCH!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

TIME FOR SOME TAG TEAM MATCHES


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYA


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Teddy Long doing another tag team match.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Dolph!


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

ok did not expect that


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

IT'S A TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYAS!!!!!!

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Teddy "Tag Team Match" Long.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

LMAOOOOOO teddyyyyy arrives makes tag match and leaves!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

why is air-boom so upset about ryder losing? lol


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Soooooo now the US Champ is involved in a tag title feud?


----------



## CeNation_ (Aug 13, 2011)

TAG TEAM!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Did Booker call Ziggler Zig Zag man?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

TAG MATCH PLAYAS HOLLA, HOLLA, HOLLA


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh Teddy XD


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Teddy Long makin' tag matches! HOLLA!


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Is this all he's good for? Making tag matches.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

wait...what the hell is this shit?? what business does Air Boom have here?

FUCK YOU TEDDY LONG!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

TAG TEAM MATCH!!!!!!!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

HOGAN IS THE THIRD MAN


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

6 man tag team match, playa!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

All he does is make tag matches.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Oops, he did it again!


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Who didn't see that coming?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I am so lost.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

HOLLA!

I called this at 9:15pm, today.


----------



## gaco (May 7, 2011)

teddy long is so predictable


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

LAME!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Where the fuck is my US Championship match?!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Look at her jiggle....


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

OH MY! I'M DYIN'!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

dem titties were bouncin


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Are you serious bro?


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Teddy Long making himself a TAG TEAM MATCH


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

And by the way......."Holla Vickie" hahahahaha Teddy Long


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Arrive. Holla Holla. Leave.


----------



## rags2riches (Mar 12, 2010)

lol there u go Ryder fans at least we get a new tag team out of it :flip.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

LMAO Teddy Tag match Long


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Christian/Ziggler/Swagger. Could have called that in the opening promo.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Doesn't Teddy hate Ryder now he's defending him?


----------



## Felya (Dec 12, 2005)

PhilThePain said:


> HOGAN IS THE THIRD MAN


LMAO


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Shut up Teddy


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

WHOSE THE THIRD MAN?!! IT'S CENA! OMG C-c-CENA WITH THE AA!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Is Ziggler just really short or is Jack swagger taller than i thought


----------



## Grass420 (Jul 22, 2011)

ugh... i really hate Teddy Long's matches.. he makes the worst most horrible boring matches that nobody cares about.. get rid of him


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Grass420 said:


> wow i called this match.. i predicted the end of every raw match so far tonight and was right.. either i am a psychic or wwe raw is just very predictable lol


Predicting the writing of soap opera writers isn't that hard.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Teddy "The Tag Team Match King" Long


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

Zack Ryder vs. Dolph Ziggler:

tonight
man
tonight
OH MY GOOTNESS
that's what i'm talkin bout
here we go
what da hell
OOOOOOOOOOOOH my gootness
imma tell ya
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH
HERE WE GO

Jeez, 6 of those had no other words between... ridculous.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

It'd be pretty cool if Vickie got Hawkins.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Vickie is Disgusting....


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

just :lmao at teddy


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Holy shit, I can't stop laughing :lmao


----------



## adamheadtrip (Jun 11, 2011)

RYDER HEEL TURN!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm thinking Wade Barrett? can't think of anybody else.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Lol, Long makes a tag match. Air Boom saving Ryder is random as shit.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

I fuckin hate Teddy Long.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

Teddy Long, huh? Must be a tag team match in the works.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

HOLA PLAYA!


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Gresty said:


> Vickie is Disgusting....


Disgustingly hot you mean ??


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

deedeetee said:


> Zack Ryder vs. Dolph Ziggler:
> 
> tonight
> man
> ...



Seriously, stop posting the same shit after every fucking match you annoying fuck


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hold on playa, lets have a tag team match! HOLLA HOLLA.


I hope at SD tommorow he makes a tag match.I swears its a running joke now.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Barrett will be the 3rd man.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Barrett's the third man!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Cole has managed to stay a Heel announcer, but NOT be annoying as fuck every single night


Why wasn't it this way from the start? Oh right, they threw a useless Cole/King feud in there...


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

damn you teddy its stupid as hell but i died laughing when he finished his sentence
screw wwe they are trolling the iwc


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

DumbKellyKelly Dumb Kelly Kelly
You know what's weird? All the WWE Superstars chant "Let's Go Ryder" whenever I head into my hotel room at the end of the night ...


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

They will book Air Boom vs Dolph and Swagger at HIAC.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

It's gotta be Barrett.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Glad they gave Ziggler an out for losing. Hopefully the 6-Man Tag is decent. I'm starting to think for Orton's match later, Heath Slater will be in the ring coming back from commercial, and he'll be announced, then Orton will be announced as he makes his emtramce, and he'll RKO Slater and pin him for the win right away, we'll see though I guess. If there's more time, I could see an Orton/Barrett match, as Barrett hasnt been on the show yet - though he could be the last man in the 6 Man Tag...


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> Is Ziggler just really short or is Jack swagger taller than i thought




swagger is bigger than u think...the singlet hides his height IMO.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Guess there is no third man


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Zig-Swag ftw.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

PhilThePain said:


> HOGAN IS THE THIRD MAN


nah it will MR.America


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Teddy Long is the anti-Vince McMahon, you know with the whole being black thing and apparently loving tag matches.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

Holla Playa!!

It's gonna be a TAG TEAM MATCH!


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Air Boom and Ryder are going to win!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Vickie should get Hawkins jus to fuck with Ryder


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

ATW said:


> Glad they gave Ziggler an out for losing. Hopefully the 6-Man Tag is decent. I'm starting to think for Orton's match later, Heath Slater will be in the ring coming back from commercial, and he'll be announced, then Orton will be announced as he makes his emtramce, and he'll RKO Slater and pin him for the win right away, we'll see though I guess. If there's more time, I could see an Orton/Barrett match, as Barrett hasnt been on the show yet - though he could be the last man in the 6 Man Tag...


I was thinking what random opponent Orton is facing tonight.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Cole and Booker are gold on commentary tonight.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

two zack ryder matches we must of been good little boys and girls


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

booker!!!!!!!!!!!! lololololololll


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

Gresty said:


> Seriously, stop posting the same shit after every fucking match you annoying fuck


Just as soon as the annoying fuck Booker stops saying the same shit during ever match.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Teddy Long is the anti-Vince McMahon, you know with the whole being black thing and apparently loving tag matches.


i would have to agree, he has always been that way since he has had the GM position


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cole and Bookah are having some fun.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Misses the red ropes, but suppose now they would be red and blue


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Booker just says some inane shit.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

LOL @ Cole pissing himself at Booker.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

big boned..I never seen any fat skeletons


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Ziggler and Swagger tag team name-Perfect Swag


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

deedeetee said:


> Just as soon as the annoying fuck Booker stops saying the same shit during ever match.


Don't stop doing it! I thought you liked Booker?


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Swagger's bicep is almost larger than Evan's torso.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

Body Donnas getting it. Nothing can keep Sunny from those tag titles.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Jordo said:


> Misses the red ropes, but suppose now they would be red and blue


Red/White/Blue like old times


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

deedeetee said:


> Just as soon as the annoying fuck Booker stops saying the same shit during ever match.


he doesnt ALWAYS say the same thing but i am getting sick of the whole "dog" shit! its like at the end of sentence!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This announcing is so much better without King... apparently Cole was not the problem. Hopefully they never bring King back.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

oh shit evean's knees


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh fucks.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Batista 2.0


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Mason Ryan!!!! I marked.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Oh fuck no....fuck no....RAW was going so well.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

BATISTIA ERM I MEAN MASON RYAN


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Incoming botch


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

little Batista


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Mason Ryan. LOL!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

raw without king, just feels so right,


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Ryder, Kofi, and Evan about to have their doctor bills go waaaaay up.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Mason Ryan


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Random Mason Ryan sighting.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

The guy can dunk a basketball with the greatest of ease.............WTF was that Booker


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

MASON RYAN


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Mason is now part of the Vickie family


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Look at his trunks, just like Batista lol!


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

noooo why is Batista 2.0 back?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Wait, Mason Ryan can just join the match after the bell's rung? Srs?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Mason Ryan turned heel again then? XD


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

HOLY FUCK ITS BATISTA


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Mason Ryan


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Mason Ryan. :LMAO This nig got a mop on his head or something


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Mason!


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Mason Ryan? Well, shit.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Somebody's neck is about to get broken


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I call Mason Ryan swerve


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

God........


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Welshtista!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

shit and i was hoping for brodus clay...mason ryan will do for now, missed that stiff welsh mofo.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Welp, at least Ryan has something to do now. He's back to being a heel, I guess.

Maybe they'll just drop the heat between Ziggler / Swagger?


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

HOLY SHIT!!! SHE GOT BATISTA!!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Black ref can dance


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Mason Ryan joined Vickie's stable? Benefits of being Vince's favorite.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

nukeinyourhair said:


> Oh fuck no....fuck no....RAW was going so well.


it is going surprisingly well, i thought that it was gonna be a disaster due to the amount of matches made! i cant wait for the main event!


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Batista is back! And he has botox because he looks a little younger.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

wasnt ryan suppposed to be a face


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

That clothesline was better than the AA


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

SWERVE


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

lmao. WHUT DUH HELL


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Good fucking lord, he is huge.


----------



## Dropkick Murphy (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

what's Batestia doing there


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

Tedious said:


> Don't stop doing it! I thought you liked Booker?


I hate him. I do it because it blows my mind he's still announcing.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

face turn for Mason Ryan? WTF.


----------



## fuggenwaggles (May 23, 2011)

WHAT DAH HALE


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Mason face turn


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Vickie Guerrero: Oh crap I was supposed to choose a heel right?!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Random ass face turn


----------



## Stances (May 9, 2005)

OH MAH GAWD ... BATISTA FACE TURN


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

damn that move is nice.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

I OFFICIALLY MARK FOR RYAN NOW


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

QuietStormBlood said:


> Ziggler and Swagger tag team name-Perfect Swag





repped


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

"Maybe he's confused" lol, best thing Cole has said in forever.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So the two heels fight valiantly 3-on-2, and then get swerved by Mason Ryan. Alright then.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

what the hell was that move? It looks like he was rocking a baby then dropped him.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Hell Yeah Mason Ryan this is the MONSTER we need Im fucking marking out right now this is what we need a legit MONSTER


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

mason has 10 times more ring presence than batista imo


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

wwefanatic89 said:


> Mason Ryan!!!! I marked.


I must admit i did


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Poor Ziggler he was obliterated.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome. LOL.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

WOO WOOO WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :lmao


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

damn great clothesline by swagger


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Batista turned face again


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Mullet Mason Ryan Strikes to the Face.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Batista's bac- aw, fuck


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WOO WOO WOO You know the rest.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Didn't Booker T. say that he'll never be a Broski, ten minutes ago?

Now he's WOO WOO WOOing.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was... awesome. I marked. The whole show has been fucking great so far... odd. Did I go insane finally?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Apparently M. Night Shyamalan was hired to write the last half hour of Raw.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice swerve with Mason Ryan.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> I call Mason Ryan swerve


called it


----------



## Grass420 (Jul 22, 2011)

yea but wasn't mason ryan the legal man? they would have to have pinned him. dolph wasn't legal.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

If Mason Ryan ends up being US Champ instead of Ryder....


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

slightlyoriginal said:


> face turn for Mason Ryan? WTF.


Ryan's been a face since he returned on Superstars a few weeks back.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Ziggler is the best seller BY FAR.

Did JR just call him Swaggler? LMMFAO.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Fall-away slam position to Rock Bottom?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

bastista unleashed damn that smile made me cringe


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Helghan_Rising said:


> Ryder, Kofi, and Evan about to have their doctor bills go waaaaay up.


lol i guess not huh?



Gresty said:


> Mason Ryan


i thought Ryder was in trouble about that!



QuietStormBlood said:


> Hell Yeah Mason Ryan this is the MONSTER we need Im fucking marking out right now this is what we need a legit MONSTER


he is another Batista!!!


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Mason Ryan future CHAMP


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Makzilla and Tech N9ne at RAW tonight


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

swaggler


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Mason a face,Ryder&Air Boom FTW!!


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

The rough ryder is a top 3 finisher today G2S, RKO and RR have the biggest pops and Ryder sis getting his big break 2 wins over Ziggler and an unclean loss also I like how Ziggler doesnt mind putting him over


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

6 Man Tag:

lemme tell ya somethin
right here
WOAH
WOW
lemme tell ya
right now
right now
right here
check dis out
right now
right now
Wait a M...
WOAH
WOAH
that's what im talkin bout
right here
check dis out
right here
right now
lemme tell ya
man
right now
WHAT DA HELL
OH MAH GOOTNESS
WOW
imma tell ya
right now
right here
OOOOOH
my boy
OH MY GOOTNESS
WHAT THA HELL
DID YOU SEE THAT
WOW
dog
wait a minute
wait a minute
you gotta love it
man
dog
WOW
check dis out
check dis out
right here
you gotta love it


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Did Vickie just drop an f-bomb?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

why is mason ryan trying to get on our good side?


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Your_Solution said:


> Mason Ryan future CHAMP


i would have to agree with you on that!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait, so there really is a pay per view this week? Holy unnecessary.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So, logically, there should be a Ryder/Ziggler match at HiaC, right? That would be nice.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Cue in RKO


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

deedeetee said:


> 6 Man Tag:
> 
> lemme tell ya somethin
> right here
> ...


DIDJA SEE IT!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Grass420 said:


> yea but wasn't mason ryan the legal man? they would have to have pinned him. dolph wasn't legal.


Wouldn't it have counted as a tag when he grabbed Ziggler (Swagger was in the ring when he got it), and brought him into the ring?

Man, he looks like a huge Hugh Jackman. . . Wolverine strikes again!


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> why is mason ryan trying to get on our good side?


i guess so, he surprised me with what he just did!


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Fatal Four way at hell in a cell. Mason Ryan Vs Ziggler Vs Ryder Vs Swagger


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

The Rough Ryder may be over (I don't know why) but I wish he'd use the Zack Attack instead.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Decent Ryan return/face turn IMO, I'll reserve critical judgement until I see more from Ryan in the ring and on the mic, but a decent way to brung him back and go in a different direction with his character IMO...


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

deedeetee said:


> 6 Man Tag:
> 
> lemme tell ya somethin
> right here
> ...


The irony is you are JUST as repetitive as Booker.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Get Cancer as a pick up line...

Well it's better than "Triple H gets out of jail, again" I suppose.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

WWE_Creative WWE Creative
For those keeping score at home; Mason Ryan : 1 Wellness Policy : 0 #RAWTonight


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

NyQuil said:


> Did Vickie just drop an f-bomb?


i believe she did! i thought i was the only one who heard that!


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

My god he is huge as fuck! Didn't expect that at all lol.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

QuietStormBlood said:


> I like how Ziggler doesnt mind putting him over


Cena should take a fucking lesson from Ziggler tbh.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

bme said:


> Ryan's been a face since he returned on Superstars a few weeks back.


I completely forgot he was back until a few min. ago.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Ryder losing is all part of this conspiracy! 

Ryder better get his shot and win it at the PPV.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Mason Ryan has been a face on Superstars for a few weeks now, for those of you who don't watch it and thought that he had turned face tonight.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Wait, so there really is a pay per view this week? Holy unnecessary.


Hell in a Cell being 2 weeks after NOC isn't a new thing.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> I completely forgot he was back until a few min. ago.


That's because no one watches Superstars.


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice return for Mason Ryan, lets hope they have something good planned for him.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

doyousee? said:


> The Rough Ryder may be over (I don't know why) but I wish he'd use the Zack Attack instead.


personally i think the move itself is really lame!


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

QuietStormBlood said:


> The rough ryder is a top 3 finisher today G2S, RKO and RR have the biggest pops and Ryder sis getting his big break 2 wins over Ziggler and an unclean loss also *I like how Ziggler doesnt mind putting him over*


Does he have a choice?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

hell in a cell cant be better than mankind vs undertaker


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

Fiasco said:


> The irony is you are JUST as repetitive as Booker.


Ding ding ding, we have a winner.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Undertaker/Mankind match was so epic.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Punk's about to tear shit up in the ring.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

YES! Bischoff's voice at end of the HIAC promo.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Ziggler really sold the Rough Ryder. Made it look legit.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

iwatchwrestling said:


> YES! Bischoff's voice at end of the HIAC promo.


That sounds like Paul Bearer to me.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

CamillePunk said:


> Hell in a Cell being 2 weeks after NOC isn't a new thing.


And it's still unnecessary.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Kelly/Beth again? You fucking kidding?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Finally Beth gets her opportunity, for the third PPV in a row.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice bowtie, jackass.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Otungamania is running wild


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

I like Otunga's new gimmick lol.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh Great--more BOWTUNGA.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Otunga reminds me of Carlton from Fresh Prince


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

David Otunga the new IRS


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

i like the repackaging of Otunga...there, i said it.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

WTF is up with Otuga and the bowtie?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

oh shit otunga taking the lead.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

WHAT IS OTUNGA WEARING?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Otunga the lawyer/manager


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

group therapy session?


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Ziggler Cody Otunga Christian to attack HHH at the end of Raw


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

Lawyer Otunga's pretty cool, I'd like to see more of that.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> Hell in a Cell being 2 weeks after NOC isn't a new thing.


im watching HIAC at Buffalo Wild Wings so cause there is no way in hell im gonna pay 45 bucks on a PPV that used to mean major blood will no longer show major blood or any at all for that matter. thats just my opinion!


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Never trust a lawyer with a goatee.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So are Otunga/McGillicutty done with?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Haha @ Ortunga. This group needs TruthMiz added asap


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

This might work, just keep Otunga out of the ring.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Otunga can't even act like a lawyer, so bad.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

vanpalm said:


> There wasn't one with a couple hours to go so thought I'd make it
> 
> *Need a Heel/Face turn tonight in Ziggler feud* or HHH/Punk thing, just to keep them ticking


Well, you were partially right.

Let's look at this. In the end, the only guy who benefited from this (I guess?) was Ryder. Batista v.2 turning face accomplished absolutely nothing here. He literally hadn't been on TV since the night Punk did the worked shoot and then out of nowhere he comes back AND turns face. We needed this WHY?

Not to mention this all came at the expense of Dolph and Swagger who were made to be complete buffoons.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

This little group here is interesting me, interested to see where it goes.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I turn on Raw and Otunga is in lawyer mode with a bow tie?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ADR again? Sight.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

My Ninja Ricardo


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

They aren't doing a lawsuit. There's going to be a Rhodes/Otunga/Vickie/Ziggler/Christian takeover stable. NWO?


----------



## adamheadtrip (Jun 11, 2011)

I.... GASP.... like where they're headed with Botchtunga.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

nWo or not....something big is coming....


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Tedious said:


> Kelly/Beth again? You fucking kidding?


Another rollup win in the making.

David Otunga: Tag team champion to legal council.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Total Package said:


> That sounds like Paul Bearer to me.


I'm nearly 99 percent positive its Bischoff. I think they pulled it from when Bischoff made HHH/HBK for Hell in the cell at Badd Blood 2004.


----------



## valentinedivine (Jun 1, 2008)

MY MAN RICARDOOOO


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Otunga the lawyer/manager


Hey, I like it if it keeps him out of the ring.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Ricardo!


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

RICARDO


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

At least Otunga has a character now. I see big things happening for him


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you based ricardo


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

HAHAHA You can see the seat cover in Alberto's rented sports car.

Garbage bag.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

WOW! Just listen to that reaction!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

New Faction Forming...
*THE LAW* :lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ricardo is the truth.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DAT LAMBO


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Anal Bleeding is STILL trending. Mason Ryan also trending somehow.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I call the Cody/Christian/Ziggler/Otunga stable "The Litigation".


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

CaptainObvious said:


> They aren't doing a lawsuit. There's going to be a Rhodes/Otunga/Vickie/Ziggler/Christian takeover stable. NWO?


It's their Survivor Series team if they replace Vickie.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

perhaps the legal eagle tung can get me off my speeding charges?


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Solid_Rob said:


> Never trust a lawyer with a goatee.


agreed


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Hmm, no Orton match in his home state. I wonder if he'll do a run in or somethin'...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> I call the Cody/Christian/Ziggler/Otunga stable "The Litigation".


If done well, it will be awesome. But they have to figure it out.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

YES No Orton


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Germ Incubator said:


> Anal Bleeding is STILL trending. Mason Ryan also trending somehow.


Well Mason Ryan is the new Batista, maybe Mason Ryan takes Batista's whole "ladies man" thing to the next level.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> WTF is up with Otuga and the bowtie?


I don't know, but it's fucking funny seeing a guy with rolled up sleeves, huge arms, and a fucking bowtie on. It's comical as fuck and they need to push this more.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Whats the main event?


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

ATW said:


> Hmm, no Orton match in his home state. I wonder if he'll do a run in or somethin'...


im thinking he's suspended for that rhodes incident


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Holy fuck... midcard being built and featured heavily... characters actually coming into existence... personality making its presence known... WHATTHEFUCKISTHISITCAN'TBETHEWWE?!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> YES No Orton


Oh yeah I forgot about Orton. No real point of not having him because people will tune out as soon as he arrives.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

This better not be the team for survivor series.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

dynastynyy said:


> i like the repackaging of Otunga...there, i said it.


Me to. I am loving that every segement tonight was dealing with some sort of storyline, not just the wwe/world titles, but everything else, you see this is all I wanted good storylines for each segment that's all I ask for in this company.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

this match is worth money


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

nba2k10 said:


> This better not be the team for survivor series.


actually.................................its possible


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Steve. said:


> Mason Ryan has been a face on Superstars for a few weeks now, for those of you who don't watch it and thought that he had turned face tonight.


Oh, it's been canceled in the US (it was airing in WWE.com, and they've discontinued it). He probably returned before it was canceled, but still didnt see it as WWE never promoted Superstars lol...


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

ATW said:


> Hmm, no Orton match in his home state. I wonder if he'll do a run in or somethin'...


yeah i guess....


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Still hilarious.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh Nooooooooo Cena out here again?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Holy fuck... midcard being built and featured heavily... characters actually coming into existence... personality making its presence known... WHATTHEFUCKISTHISITCAN'TBETHEWWE?!


True. Raw really is getting good.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Holy fuck... midcard being built and featured heavily... characters actually coming into existence... personality making its presence known... WHATTHEFUCKISTHISITCAN'TBETHEWWE?!


LOL Its great I know.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

so any chance Miz/Truth interferes in the main event or wait till HIAC?


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

ATW said:


> Oh, it's been canceled in the US (it was airing in WWE.com, and they've discontinued it). He probably returned before it was canceled, but still didnt see it as WWE never promoted Superstars lol...


what????


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

CULT OF PERSONALITY


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

At the end of Raw, i bet money everyone is going to be in the ring fighting while Hell In The Cell comes down


----------



## gaco (May 7, 2011)

Mason Ryan on trending... but almost nobody said anything good about him.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> so any chance Miz/Truth interferes in the main event or wait till HIAC?


i doubt they will show up anytime soon, and how in the hell can they interfere at HIAC when its in HIAC!?!?!


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

222 pounds to 208?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Cena to AA Punk and Del Rio for the lulz


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

David Otunga also trending..


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I have to admit i'm really starting to miss the Jesus look by Punk


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

lol @ cena's comment...."whenever youre the champ, the odds are always stacked against you"

He left off the end of that sentence "except im the only one who overcomes those odds 90% of the time"


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

That Pop and those cm punk chants


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

WHATS MY FUCKING NAME


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

gaco said:


> Mason Ryan on trending... but almost nobody said anything good about him.


i think the actions he took tonight is making a statement!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh this is the main event


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

dynastynyy said:


> lol @ cena's comment...."whenever youre the champ, the odds are always stacked against you"
> 
> He left off the end of that sentence "except im the only one who overcomes those odds 99.5% of the time"


Fixed


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh good, Cena is on the commentary booth.:side:


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> David Otunga also trending..


i would have to agree with that!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Mason Ryan is trending because people are shocked to see him. He's been off Raw for a while.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Punk is mad over! Fucking love it.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Dan the Tank05 said:


> i doubt they will show up anytime soon, and how in the hell can they interfere at HIAC when its in HIAC!?!?!


They don't have to interfere during a match. They attack along with Otunga and the others after the match when the cell is unlock.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

This just in : RAW loses 400,000 viewers.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

JR is such a good seller with his words


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Oh good, Cena is on the commentary booth.:side:


well atm he is better than the dumb ass banter between Del Rio and Punk earlier tonight!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

They're doing really well at celling the sell.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

When did the Matrix and flamethrowers go into the time period of the Musketeers?


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

I wish Punk grew his hair back out and wore shorts like in his early days and during promos..........just wishful thinking it would add to his already great character as those trunks are so generic


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Hmm, maybe they'll hold off on Orton till SMACKDOWN...


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

lol at cena owning cole
» while cole kisses cena's ass every week


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

TypicalROHFan on Twitter said:


> TYPICALROHFAN REPORTS KELLY KELLY IS CURRENTLY WITH MASON RYAN IN THE GORILLA POSITION. #DOUBLEMEANING


:lmao :lmao

Don't know why but I just found this hilarious.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Johnny english reborn, fancy that


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

daryl74 said:


> JR is such a good seller with his words


he is a great commentator in my eyes! that is why he is in the Hall of Fame!!!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Johnny English Reborn


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

OMG paul scholes speaks :0

terra nova = jurassic park in space ?


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Borias said:


> When did the Matrix and flamethrowers go into the time period of the Musketeers?


its 2011


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

QuietStormBlood said:


> I wish Punk grew his hair back out and wore shorts like in his early days and during promos..........just wishful thinking it would add to his already great character as those trunks are so generic


Nah the shorts would look tacky.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Cm Punk getting some huge cheers. He's definately winning this Sunday, Not, But i wish


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Hurry up Punk/Del Rio. There still needs to be a mass firing. Better words can't be said than Otunga you're fired.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Mason Ryan is trending because people are shocked to see him. He's been off Raw for a while.


you make a very good point on this. i think this is the WWE trying to see how the crowd reacts to him!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Dolph/Cody/Christian to interfere


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The fact that the WWE keeps on mentioning David Otunga having a degree in law, makes me thing this will be WWE Network's flagship show:

David Otunga: Attorney At Law.

Yeah fuck with him Law & Order.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

A win against an injured Rey Mysterio.....never mind that Cena beat Mysterio for the title one hour after Mysterio won it. Hypocrite, much?


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

nba2k10 said:


> Cm Punk getting some huge cheers. He's definately winning this Sunday, Not, But i wish


i would hope so! i would love to see him become champion once again


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

oh hypocritical cena aren't you the one who beat mysterio the same night he had to face miz.

I need that meme now


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Are we going to see Miz/Truth return in some fashion "right der"?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk seriously needs to quit it with the gel. :lmao


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Injured Rey huh Cena? Same Rey you won the title from weeks before?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cena sounds like a robot on commentary


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra (Sep 22, 2011)

Raw sucks without Miz and Truth and thats whats up!


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT Punk's hair looks so fucking funny.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Fiasco said:


> Nah the shorts would look tacky.


nah they'd be perfect


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

lol forgot cena was on commentary


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Im getting fucking tired of Cena and his "ADR used his MITB to cash in for a title" bullshit...is that really the only thing driving his feud with ADR? That's really weak story writing.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

LOL Punk's hair.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

lol at Punk looking like Minoru Suzuki with that hair.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

McMahonHelmsleyEra said:


> Raw sucks without Miz and Truth and thats whats up!


i disagree with that, i feel its just fine!


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Great Match to end the night but why have Cena face Christian while his two opponents face eachother makes no sense


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

LMAO Punk, we all saw you trying to fix your hair. FAIL


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Del Rio getting a big reaction there. Suck on that bitches.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

wat the hell was that lmao


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Whoa....that was sudden!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i don't think punk can grow his jesus hair back, for that fact his hairline is receding


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

OMG THE CELL IS LOWERING


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Del Rio loses to a kick?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cage is lowering


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that came out of nowhere.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

It was always going to happen.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

del rio is very very good in the ring


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

With Miz and R-Truth off the show, it's allowed the mid card to get time, I like it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NOOOOOOOOO NOT RICARDO!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

WTF has just happened?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

poor ricardo


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So... anyone remember when Punk kissed Del Rio?

Yeah, random thought, I know.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

RicardOWNED


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Who even knew Del Rio was in there?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

wow.. gang rape


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

wait a minute what a minute


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

EBboy™ said:


> So... anyone remember when Punk kissed Del Rio?
> 
> Yeah, random thought, I know.


Was just thinking about that haha


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Del Rio is not winning at HIAC.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

YAY! the cell came down!


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Booker said it best: "this is what I missed"


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

bah gawd!


----------



## pasinpman (Oct 9, 2007)

How does the WWE continue to promote a top superstar who wears jeans shorts? No one fucking wears jean shorts anymore.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Del Rio finally getting some good heat.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

a piece of the "steel" chair flew off


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Another good Raw. (Y)


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Holy shit that reaction for Del Rio. How do you explain that one, guys?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

No. Del Rio did not just get that heat. It was the chair.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

ADR's heat? I....is that real?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

They should have just had Undertaker lay everyone out.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes Cole-Let's hope Del Rio retains his WWE title.

#fuckCole


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I miss chair shots to the head... those shots to the back only are getting repetitive.


----------



## fuggenwaggles (May 23, 2011)

Is it just me or was Punk overselling? (it wasn't bad, but still, lol)


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

how dare they touch Ricardo


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Tedious said:


> Holy shit that reaction for Del Rio. How do you explain that one, guys?


Him beating the shit out of two of the three most popular superstars in the WWE, that's how.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Really good Raw tonight. Please no bitching.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

so much for del rio being buried


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Heel Heat Del Rio!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Sort of a flat ending but again, I'm super pumped the Champions retained. You don't see many long runs anymore and it's good to see they kept the belt on them, for at least tonight.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

nukeinyourhair said:


> Del Rio is not winning at HIAC.


i agree, there is no way in hell (no pun intended) he will win!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Punk vs ADR was good,poor Ricardo lol,great chair shots from Alberto!!!


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra (Sep 22, 2011)

That was so dull, I dont even feel excited about HIAC if im honest.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Ending of Raw*

anyone felt like that was a rush ending kinda it seems like they were running out of time and judging also by how quick the cell came down and the fact that del rio lost to three kicks lol


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Now shut up about ADR having no heat.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Pretty good RAW tonight.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

CM Punk wins clean=Not winning
ADR ends show with beatdown=Not winning
Cena gets kicked in the head and hit with a chair=Winning


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

fuggenwaggles said:


> Is it just me or was Punk overselling? (it wasn't bad, but still, lol)


just you, chair shots are suppose to be painful


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hopefully they continue to build up that kick as another legit finisher for Punk.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

good raw i think,

wish king would srsly consider retiring, it was so nice with him gone tonight ( anal bleeding wut )


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Buckley said:


> They should have just had Undertaker lay everyone out.


ya know..it would NOT surprise me, that when this angle really starts to reveal itself...that taker is indeed involved somehow....rumor has been that he's returning semi soon anyway right? so we'll see...wouldnt shock me in the least bit.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Incredibly Hawt said:


> how dare they touch Ricardo


cause it was funny!


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

starship.paint said:


> Now shut up about ADR having no heat.


To be fair, even McGillicutty could have gotten heat for attacking Punk & Cena.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

McMahonHelmsleyEra said:


> That was so dull, I dont even feel excited about HIAC if im honest.


Exactly my thoughts!


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

That was a really enjoyable show. I liked the end, and I like the route they are going with Del Rio in recent weeks making him a relentless asshole. That end was good.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Pretty darn good RAW once again. I'm actually pumped for HIAC. The Triple Threat should be worth the watch alone.


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: Ending of Raw*

It was indeed stupid. Although, mind you, having another PPV 2 weeks after another one is also extremely stupid.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Good enough show IMO.
GOt a dose of my fav five, Beth pinned Kelly Mcrollup, The Ratings squashed Kahli, strong finish, pretty good stuff.


----------



## valentinedivine (Jun 1, 2008)

Didn't really enjoy Raw all too much, it didn't really keep my attention much but the crowd was good and i'm liking everyone being involved in things instead of just one crappy storyline.

I hated HHH owning everyone on the mic though, but some of the things he was saying was making him come accross a tad heelish tbh. What's going on?!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Couldn't be more curious about where that Otunga/Rhodes/Christian/Ziggler segment is going and why Swagger wasn't there.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

nukeinyourhair said:


> Pretty darn good RAW once again. I'm actually pumped for HIAC. The Triple Threat should be worth the watch alone.



i agree with you!


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

Raw tonight rating for me:

8.5/10


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Hopefully they continue to build up that kick as another legit finisher for Punk.




IA


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

McMahonHelmsleyEra said:


> That was so dull, I dont even feel excited about HIAC if im honest.


Yeah, absolutely no storyline progression from what happened last week and last PPV.

This PPV has no sort of build up. It's just, "Yeah, were going to fight each other so...yea." 

Nothing leading to it or any hints of anything happening so why buy it?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Really good RAW tonight overall. Midcarders are everywhere!!! With story lines!!! Good move having both champions retain on the RAW before a PPV, it kind of would have been foolish for them to change tonight imo. Main Event was good, loved the chair shots from ADR at the end, even though he's not winning on Sunday imo. Otunga's new role is awesome! Keep him as a manager/lawyer, he's perfect for it.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Good show IMO - they did a great job for the final RAW heading into HIAC and they still left stuff for SMACKDOWN, as Orton will make his first appearance of the week, facing Christian in the main event, and Daniel Bryan's first appearance of the week...


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Fiasco said:


> To be fair, even McGillicutty could have gotten heat for attacking Punk & Cena.


Well if that gets ADR over, then he's over, simple. =P


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

EBboy™ said:


> Him beating the shit out of two of the three most popular superstars in the WWE, that's how.


i really cant stand del rio, i havent really seen whats so special about him. but he was different tonight. he had this high intensity about him...it didnt seem forced like it usually does. he impressed me tonight. maybe he took vince's bashing to heart this week.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Brye said:


> Couldn't be more curious about where that Otunga/Rhodes/Christian/Ziggler segment is going and why Swagger wasn't there.


its just some stupid gimmick that wont work out!


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Hopefully they continue to build up that kick as another legit finisher for Punk.


Agreed.

Submission Finisher: Check
Standard Finisher: Check
Impact Finisher that can be hit on ANYONE and ANYTIME: Check


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

yeh, cena was really dull during calling the match. It was trying to be serious but it was flat.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Brye said:


> Couldn't be more curious about where that Otunga/Rhodes/Christian/Ziggler segment is going and why Swagger wasn't there.


Otunga as manager for heel team in SS, i think Rhodes , Ziggler, Christian are part of heel team as well


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Good RAW. Great opening segment, a lot of solid matches, Ziggler/Ryder/Rhodes/Christian all looked good, the conspiracy looks to be growing even without Miz/Truth.

I'm surprised I enjoyed RAW this much considering Miz and Truth were not there.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Great raw. Progressed storylines for HiaC. Im pumped for it.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Ending of Raw*



ChainGang Saluter said:


> It was indeed stupid. Although, mind you, having another PPV 2 weeks after another one is also extremely stupid.


yea.. i agree with this!


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

great raw nothing sucked at all imo


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

overall, i give the show an 8.75/10


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Something huge is happening at hell in a cell and I smell its going to be a return


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra (Sep 22, 2011)

joshman82 said:


> i really cant stand del rio, i havent really seen whats so special about him. but he was different tonight. he had this high intensity about him...it didnt seem forced like it usually does. he impressed me tonight. maybe he took vince's bashing to heart this week.


There is nothing special about ADR, his push is about getting more PPV buys from the hispanic community.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Ending of Raw*

i liked the ending it was epic


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Ending of Raw*

having a ppv based on the hell in a cell is stupid, it takes the beauty out of the match


----------



## kazoo (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Ending of Raw*

So now the WWE has a PPV bi-weekly
no wonder folks are rushing storylines
and, I agree BAD IDEA.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

two weeks is not long enough to build for a PPV


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

It was an OK Raw though.. nothing bad at all. Del Rio is GREAT in the ring!.. I love watching his matches.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

pasinpman said:


> How does the WWE continue to promote a top superstar who wears jeans shorts? No one fucking wears jean shorts anymore.


you my friend has made this raw even better with you humor clever not witty but oh so clever


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Raw was not good...

WWE Monday Night Raw 9/26 Review


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Figure4Leglock said:


> Otunga as manager for heel team in SS, i think Rhodes , Ziggler, Christian are part of heel team as well


I would like that. Otunga as a lawyer like character sounds like a huge improvement to what he was doing.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

LariatSavage said:


> Raw was not good...
> 
> WWE Monday Night Raw 9/26 Review


are you serious or trolling

raw was great:no:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

LariatSavage said:


> Raw was not good...
> 
> WWE Monday Night Raw 9/26 Review


Lol, it was good?


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Raw was good, but they needed another week to sell this PPV.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

good RAW

matches were not good but... finally midcarders getting storyline


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

McMahonHelmsleyEra said:


> There is nothing special about ADR, his push is about getting more PPV buys from the hispanic community.


Del Rio is better than 90% of the roster in every facet of wrestling/sports entertaining/whatever you want to call it. 

Cena was beyond terrible AGAIN this week. When did he become the robotic Raw Recap During Raw guy?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

wasnt a bad raw


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So lets see...

- Miz & Truth get fired last week after "being used". 
- Cody Rhodes has to defend his title against 9 guys just because he smart mouthed Triple H. 
- Ziggler & Swagger get thrown into a tag match that essentially turns into a 4 on 2 screwjob. 

Who are the heels again? I mean, the WWE does know that rebelling against authority is going to make you sympathetic to fans, right?


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Raw was alright, I don't really feel like watching the PPV main event now though since I just saw Punk vs ADR and I couldn't care less about seeing Cena wrestle, ever. Why he is still face, and the WWE champion? Oh yeah, merchandise sales.


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra (Sep 22, 2011)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Del Rio is better than 90% of the roster in every facet of wrestling/sports entertaining/whatever you want to call it.
> 
> Cena was beyond terrible AGAIN this week. When did he become the robotic Raw Recap During Raw guy?


I hate Cena too but just because ADR is better than alot of guys does not make my comment wrong.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

TripleG said:


> So lets see...
> 
> - Miz & Truth get fired last week after "being used".
> - Cody Rhodes has to defend his title against 9 guys just because he smart mouthed Triple H.
> ...


CONSPIRACY


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Cena is so boring to watch/listen to, holy, worst part of Raw for me. The title matches were exciting to see, nobody can lie, title matches are always nice to have on tv.

Honestly, when the show started, I was only thinking about Miz/Truth but I'm surprised how well the opening segment dragged my attention away from that and made me completely forget about it.

Very good Raw imo.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

TripleG said:


> So lets see...
> 
> - Miz & Truth get fired last week after "being used".
> - Cody Rhodes has to defend his title against 9 guys just because he smart mouthed Triple H.
> ...


Conspiracy angle.


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

Otunga segment reeked of


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Was Cena on commentary at the end supposed to be him being "super cereal" to sell the gravity of Hell in a Cell? He sounded like he was doing Golf play-by-play.. I guess he's not too excited about having to work twice a month.


----------



## 723SuperBlizzard (Jun 28, 2011)

great raw, lots of storylines and lots of developement for guys that normally aren't pushed as hard.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Annihilus said:


> Was Cena on commentary at the end supposed to be him being "super cereal" to sell the gravity of Hell in a Cell? He sounded like he was doing Golf play-by-play.. I guess he's not too excited about having to work twice a month.


Yeah I thought I was the only one who noticed that. He wasn't his usual loudmouth self but I guess he was tired from his match from earlier on?


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

Pretty good go home show for RAW. HHH is soon to get fired , bringing back the kliq or nwo is my guess. I think alberto del rio is fucking horrible though.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

It wasn't a BAD show. But it wasn't good either. Nothing seemed important. Nothing seemed exciting. It was like going through the motions. And the main event picture on RAW is beyond awful. Del Rio just doesn't feel like a main eventer anymore. I dont know. Maybe Im burnt out.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Miz
Christian
Truth
Ziggler
Rhodes

- Otunga as the group lawyer who gets Miz/Truth jobs back due to wrongful termination. Never works in ring and doesn't talk much, but can be the vehicle that allows the above 5 to abuse the system. Nothing more.
- Nash is filming a movie and can appear at random as he pleases

Whatever is in store it will come to ahead at Survivor Series.

Team Triple H (Triple H and 4 others) V Team Conspiracy (Miz, Christian, Truth, Ziggler, Rhodes)

They'll probably attach the *if trips loses he relinquishes control to the 5 victors of the other team* stipulation or something


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

Alberto Del Rio just is not working where he is slotted at the moment for me. The crowd don't care about him and he's just about played out gimmick wise. I dunno if he needs a new look or to cut bait on Ricardo, a change of ring music or just to obliterate people like Mark Henry is but this guy just is not working. He was absolutely bland at the announcer table, just blah.





TripleG said:


> So lets see...
> 
> - Miz & Truth get fired last week after "being used".
> - Cody Rhodes has to defend his title against 9 guys just because he smart mouthed Triple H.
> ...


Correction, the Mason Ryan face turn was meant to be a swerve not a screwjob.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

Supreme Clientele said:


> Otunga segment reeked of


But what ever happened to


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

It was pretty meh actually. Nothing stood out as very interesting at all.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

LariatSavage said:


> Raw was not good...
> 
> WWE Monday Night Raw 9/26 Review


you havent posted a "good" raw review...ever. Go fuck off somewhere else with your bitterness. It seems like the only thing that would make you give a good review on raw would be a return to 1999. Thats not going to happen. What they did tonight on Raw was nothing short of stellar. They built more than one storyline, and fuck, even the Divas match was tolerable. 

The involvement of nearly the entire roster in a 2 hour live show is something that hasnt happened in quite some time. Theyre progreessing story lines, and pushing people again. Stop with your bitter whining. Dont like it? DONT FUCKING WATCH


----------



## pasinpman (Oct 9, 2007)

Annihilus said:


> Was Cena on commentary at the end supposed to be him being "super cereal" to sell the gravity of Hell in a Cell? He sounded like he was doing Golf play-by-play.. I guess he's not too excited about having to work twice a month.


Would you be happy if you had to wash your jean shorts twice a month?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Another Bore Raw. Im so not hyped for Hell in a cell. Is it even going to be worth my time streaming this crap on Sunday? Come on WWE, can you get better please. Thanks


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

I have to ask...all the people posting "yawwwwwn dis raw wuz boring" 

What made it boring? What wouldve made it better?


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

its like the twilgiht zone here anyone who thought this show was'nt good has some problems

everything and everyone on the show had a purpose no filler great wrestling great storyline developments


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

dynastynyy said:


> I have to ask...all the people posting "yawwwwwn dis raw wuz boring"
> 
> What made it boring? What wouldve made it better?


Zack Ryder becoming United States champion.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

It was really fun live! I was surprised by my City, I didn't think we would be as loud as we were.
I was very sad that I didn't get to see a Punk promo live, but it was still a great show I thought. 
A lot of wrestling, and a lot of pushing might I add. Ryder getting TWO matches on RAW. 
He was so pumped during the break that he had another broski of the week!
My dad shook Cena's hand when he came out for commentary which seemed like it was during a break. 
But we were on the left side of the screen, big huge black dude in Cena gear was him, he was screaming a LOT. Haha.
I almost caught Bourne's shirt but the dude 2 rows in front of me jumped up super high (gave him props for the jump) Haha.
I was blocked a lot by signs, it was kind of annoying, but not a big deal.

This kid that couldn't have been older than 12 knew all about Mistico and Hunico, booed Cena, was a Punk mark, and had a Hardy sign.:lmao
It was pretty dope to see a young IWC member. At least that's what I'm calling him. :lmao
Hoping that this generation of kids starts to know what's up.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

vintage jorts said:


> Zack Ryder becoming United States champion.


you dont believe in building a feud? You think Ryder deserves the title after they booked a fluke win last week? Come on...utrollinbro?


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

dynastynyy said:


> you dont believe in building a feud? You think Ryder deserves the title after they booked a fluke win last week? Come on...utrollinbro?


You asked what would have made it better, clearly an underdog fan favourite winning the US title would have made the show much better. fpalm


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

TripleG said:


> So lets see...
> 
> - Miz & Truth get fired last week after "being used".
> - Cody Rhodes has to defend his title against 9 guys just because he smart mouthed Triple H.
> ...


Not when the authority is a face. If was Bischoff, Vince, Heyman, etc then I could see your point.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

vintage jorts said:


> You asked what would have made it better, clearly an underdog fan favourite winning the US title would have made the show much better. fpalm


stripping the divas down and putting them in the middle of a kids pool filled with ky jelly wouldve made the show better too...fpalm


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

If only they aired that five way Hell in a Cell (for the WWE Title) that took place after the show... Cena obviously retained against Punk, Del Rio, Swagger and Ziggler...


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Good Show tonight, can't wait for sunday.


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

CM Punk ain't that much interesting anymore being Cena best friend. Such a shame.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

A good RAW tonight. Not as great as last week's episode but a good sell for the PPV which is this Sunday. Punk is still over, ADR is starting to get over, Cena is Cena, and the best part about this episode was that the midcard stole this show. No doubt. From Swagger/Ziggler to Rhodes's IC title defense to Otunga conspiring something looking to happen to Christian/Sheamus. This show would have sucked, honestly, if the midcard did not carry the majority of the load tonight. Sure you had mark "MOTHAFUCKIN'" Henry and the ADR/Cena/Punk feud the only two reasons to even watch the PPV but other than that, midcard aside, the show would have been a dud. Again, good show and whoever is writing for the RAW midcard, especially Swagger/Ziggler, need to keep doing what they're doing and not change one damn thing.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Pillzmayn said:


> CM Punk ain't that much interesting anymore being Cena best friend. Such a shame.


Cena's best friend? 

Punk tried to GTS Cena tonight, threw ADR into Cena's lap and then mocked Cena's army salute.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

METTY said:


> Cena's best friend?
> 
> Punk tried to GTS Cena tonight, threw ADR into Cena's lap and *then mocked Cena's army salute.*


Which made me laugh nicely.


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

METTY said:


> Cena's best friend?
> 
> Punk tried to GTS Cena tonight, threw ADR into Cena's lap and then mocked Cena's army salute.


Did you see how they were trying to defend eachother? Yeah, Punk tried to GTS him because they have a PPV to build. Last week they teamed up too. I thought Punk was against what Cena is representing, now not so much.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

He still is seen as an enemy towards Cena. The fact is, though, Cena is not his main focus. It's to be the WWE champion again and deliver the change he wants for the company. Nothing that Austin and Rock have done before. Or Hogan and Piper.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW thoughts 9/26/11

-I'm liking this new lawsuit angle involving Otunga, Ziggler, Cody Rhodes, and Christian. They have reasons to stand behind their concerns and I'm wondering where this will lead to. Could it lead to Vince McMahon taking over again in the future?

-We find out that Jerry Lawler has bruised ribs and anal bleeding. Booker T responds to anal bleeding, "What?" Lol...That was funny.

-The Womens Tag Team Match was ok. It felt sloppy at times but I'm glad Beth got the pinfall over Kelly Kelly. But will she finally defeat Kelly Kelly this Sunday in their 3rd match? I sure hope so.

-Mark "Ratings" Henry continues his path to destruction and this time on the worthless Great Khali. He speaks little words but he's doing a great job at being World Champion.

-John Cena vs Christian: Man, I remember when these two feuded back in 2004/05 or something like that. Christian was gold back then calling Cena a "Marky Mark" clone. Lol...Anyways, the match was ok. Nice to see CM Punk bust out his announcers jacket that he wore earlier this year.

-Ziggler, Swagger vs Air Boom and Ryder: Mason Ryan returns in this segment and he still looks jacked up. But I don't like him being a good guy. He's going to be very bland similar to how Batista was back in 2005. I think I'm ready to see Ziggler become a legit main eventer now.

-CM Punk defeats Alberto Del Rio cleanly. This is the second time he has done that in a few months. The match was ok. Of course the WWE has to promote their upcoming PPV so the Cell gets lowered and they get to have a nice preview of what could happen on Sunday. It was interesting and I don't know who will win this Sunday. Probably the 10-time, 10-time World Heavyweight Champion John Cena.


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

Pillzmayn said:


> Did you see how they were trying to defend eachother? Yeah, Punk tried to GTS him because they have a PPV to build. Last week they teamed up too. I thought Punk was against what Cena is representing, now not so much.


Rock and Stone Cold did the same shit all the time


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

kersed said:


> Rock and Stone Cold did the same shit all the time


they did this one, and the whole time i was like "wtf?" but in the end it worked out...people are so fucking impatient when it comes to letting shit play out.


----------



## ShimmerFan (Apr 16, 2011)

Brilliant episode RAW supershow. 4 star **** episode out of five.


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

Fug me.. had to login because of that monster from Wales.

EXCUSEEE MEEEE....

What an introduction...! and even more shocking the things he did.

WWE have got some credible monsters right now! Henry being the first monster heel in recent times. But Mason have just made himself more of a crowd favourite.


----------



## beefheart (Jan 23, 2011)

Excellent raw, mid-carders got screen time, feuds were progressed, there was a far greater proportion of actual WRESTLING, and by recent WWE standards the matches were actually very good! I mean, even the divas match was good, natalya's submission move was great.

Ziggler is getting really good on the mic, really liking what they're doing with him.
Enjoying the sustained screen time for Ryder.
Actually interested in where Miz/Truth goes.


People who post 'worst raw ever, i'm done with the WWE' on a weekly basis annoy the fuck out of me. Tonight even more so, because it was actually very good. Different strokes for different folks I suppose, but what the hell more could you have wanted?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I loved RAW tonight. Opening segment was hilarious, Cole was hilarious, everybody was on tonight.


----------



## Blacksford (Nov 9, 2009)

Is it just me or the crowd was absolutely horrible for about half of the show?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

#2matchesonRaw
#AirBoomBroskis
#sevendigitbroski


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

What an awesome Raw. The midcard made this show and it was full on entertaining, I loved it. 

The opening promo was all kinds of win lol. Having these guys, mainly Cody and Ziggler, in there interacting with Trips instantly makes people take notice of what they are doing and will do a hell of a lot more to get them exposure than having random matches in the middle of the show. Because of that promo, they set up everything else for the rest of Raw, we had a reason to be invested in their matches and therefore I actually wanted to watch them instead of forwarding through like I would usually do. Ziggler continues to impress, Christian is gold with this current whiny heel gimmick, Cody was great and Trips was Trips lol. It worked wonderfully and I really enjoyed it. Obviously we are going to see this trend continue now that there seems to be a revolution in the works with OtungaLaywer on the case. I love the build they are giving to this thing, I love that it crosses over both shows, I love the exclusive they did on wwe.com interviewing all the superstars etc and I love where it seems to be going. If this plays out all the way to Survivor Series and then we get Miz/Truth back involved in things as well as Ace, it's going to own. 

Punk/Cena/ADR was good this week but definitely outshone by everything else I feel. I also have really just lost hope for ADR. Even though they had him lay the beat down at the end of the match, he lost to Punk just minutes before that, he lost to Punk easily a few weeks before that too and he choked in his first match against Cena. Such a threat he is. Guy looks like a fucking joke tbh. Absolutely horrible booking which will only be made even worse if they give him the title Sunday. Please fucking don't WWE, please. 

That's 2 weeks in a row now where they have put out a solid show across the board. It's time to give them credit here. I'm looking forward to seeing if all this coup business continues on SD and I'm looking forward to next week's show too. I don't think I'll be buying HITC as I feel it will be a colossal waste of money but other than that I'm generally pleased with things atm. 

ANAL BLEEDING FTW. Great Raw and kudos to the crowd too, they were awesome.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

McMahonHelmsleyEra said:


> Raw sucks without Miz and Truth and thats whats up!


I disagree.


Raw was SOLID because they advanced actual storylines for the MIDCARDERS for a change. 


The Botchtunga, Lawyer-for-hire, segments were amusing and very interested to see where this goes.



Of course...that said, Miz and Truth being there would've made Raw GREAT!

But IMO, they did the right thing in actually SELLING this kayfabe firing....


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I mean, it was a fine Raw, but the main event booking was shit. Punk's momentum is - right now - completely gone, and unless there's some MONUMENTAL swerve at HiaC, it'll take a depressingly long time to have anything as exciting as the month leading up to MitB again. ADR's a joke, and Cena, as much as we all respect him or whatever, is the most tired act around. I presume they're going somewhere with Miz and Truth and Punk and Trips and Johnny Ace, I'm just not sure I should bother to care this time around.

The midcard stepped up and made it all very watchable though.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> I mean, it was a fine Raw, but the main event booking was shit. *Punk's momentum is - right now - completely gone*, and unless there's some MONUMENTAL swerve at HiaC, it'll take a depressingly long time to have anything as exciting as the month leading up to MitB again. ADR's a joke, and Cena, as much as we all respect him or whatever, is the most tired act around. I presume they're going somewhere with Miz and Truth and Punk and Trips and Johnny Ace, I'm just not sure I should bother to care this time around.
> 
> The midcard stepped up and made it all very watchable though.


Punk wanted change. Change is happening but just not to him anymore. Punk got what he wanted. Deal with it. Derp. 8*D


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Punk wanted change. Change is happening but just not to him anymore. Punk got what he wanted. Deal with it. Derp. 8*D


What's sorta funny is that the guys he said deserved more time and opportunities - Ziggler, Ryder, et al - are proving him completely right. So I'm actually pretty happy, I just wish WWE would remember how to book long-term so I could be happier.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> What's sorta funny is that the guys he said deserved more time and opportunities - Ziggler, Ryder, et al - are proving him completely right. So I'm actually pretty happy, I just wish WWE would remember how to book long-term so I could be happier.


Have you been watching recently? They are clearly setting something big up and everything done at the moment is being done for a reason. It is reminding me of the first season of Heroes where there did things that made no sense until later on and that is what they are doing. They are building the story slowly and taking it in a direction that none of us saw. And every Raw makes me want to watch the next one


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't doubt they're going somewhere with all of it (I said as much in the previous post).

I do doubt that they have any idea _where_ they're going with it.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Great Raw. As Starbuck mentioned, the midcard was fantastic tonight. That opening promo with Triple H and the midcard heels was the most enjoyable promo I've seen in some time.

Oh, and that anal bleeding line from Cole had me laughing the hardest I've laughed over something in wrestling in a long time. I don't know if it was the line itself or Cole's deadpan reaction when delivering it, but it just had me :lmao.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

5 Man Hell in a Cell after Raw went off the air. I see that as a Blu-Ray exclusive on the HIAC Blu-Ray.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

The midcard is carrying Raw right now and I'm happy for it. Those guys have been better than a majority of the main events for some time, but they weren't getting the opportunity to showcase themselves. 

Cena has been increasingly awful week after week. I really hope it's leading somewhere, because otherwise, the guy has completely stopped trying. His robotic Raw Rebound while the show is still going on garbage has been the low point of the entire show for the last two weeks.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Have you been watching recently? They are clearly setting something big up and everything done at the moment is being done for a reason. *It is reminding me of the first season of Heroes where there did things that made no sense until later on and that is what they are doing.* They are building the story slowly and taking it in a direction that none of us saw. And every Raw makes me want to watch the next one


Great example, broski


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Have you been watching recently? They are clearly setting something big up and everything done at the moment is being done for a reason. It is reminding me of the first season of Heroes where there did things that made no sense until later on and that is what they are doing. They are building the story slowly and taking it in a direction that none of us saw. And every Raw makes me want to watch the next one


You're giving creative too much credit. They can't book long term.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Opening promo was entertaining as fuck. Literally everyone did a good job. The battle royal was fun and it made Cody look good. Christian/Cena was fun for what it was, especially with Punk/Rio on commentary. Ziggler has become fucking awesome and Ryder looked great too. Him losing dirty is good and then the 3 on 3 was really interesting. At first I thought that Mason was going to be a third client for Vickie but it looks as if he's going face. Ryder gets the win. (Y) The Otunga/Rhodes/Ziggler/Christian thing intrigues the hell out of me. I hope they do something big about that. Main event was a fun match but it didn't make Del Rio look good. I was assuming a dusty finish or no contest would happen. Beatdown at the end was nice though.

Another very enjoyable Raw.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Good on Punk and Cena for putting over an inferior talent - ADR looks so out of place in the same ring as those two.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

2 GOOD RAWS IN A ROW?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry if repost:

Credit: Cohen Morrison & PWInsider

The dark main event after Raw was a Fatal 5 Way Hell In A Cell Match for WWE Championship:

John Cena (c) beat CM Punk, Alberto Del Rio, Jack Swagger & Dolph Ziggler to retain his title & send the fans home happy.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

Good raw. I fucking love vicky stable. Ziggler is on the mic for the second week in a row. good for him.
Rhodes looks like a badass. I don't know i have the feeling that this title defense against all odds (even if christian showed up) was like a reward to have been a professionnal on friday. thoughts? I hope he's not going to lose his psychotic behaviour in this otungarevolution. 
The clean victory in the main event surprised me and i liked the cheesy ending.

Negative point : Kelly is still bad in the ring and the cena promotion was the most boring thing i have heard in years.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Opening segment was better than it had any right to be. Same with the go home segment actually, Cena did a pretty good job even though the screaming got excessive towards the end.

Ryder still makes me mark harder than anyone. Otunga got a gimmick :0 see WWE, bowtie + long words = Harvard nerd gimmick. It's not hard. Actually, I find it pretty interesting that there was a period of time that WWE was calling attention to their faults and seemingly mocked them, when in reality they have gone and fixed them. Think about it, when was the last time you saw a 30 second nothing match of the Divas'?

LOL @ Morrison being in the OTTR for the Intercontinental strap. Just a big, hard, LOL. Keep in mind this is the guy that main evented Extreme Rules for the WWE championship.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Was it me or did Christian look young today. Great Raw why is it usually that we get great Raws and Cena's parts are usually awful. I'm glad that with Punk atleast we get some finishes that don't involve the GTS. 

John Morrison is going nowhere. If I were wwe with his athletic background I'd give him the gimmick of the man that reverses finishers. Saying he lost to Del Rio so fast just cuz he was learning. Just have him be in matches and reverse every finisher attempt. AA's, GTS, RKO just every finisher attempt. That way the superstars have to find a new way in beating him. I think it would be a great gimmick for him. I'm pretty sure he can reverse every finisher in wwe right now. So do it


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

mblonde09 said:


> Good on Punk and Cena for putting over an inferior talent - ADR looks so out of place in the same ring as those two.


Right, because Cena's been great lately. 
The guy's been utter garbage for weeks now. 

Punk isn't exactly setting the world on fire right now either. 
Del Rio has more talent than the both of them. 

The best part about Raw is the midcard anyway. Strange to be able to say that again.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

SoupMan Prime said:


> Was it me or did Christian look young today. Great Raw why is it usually that we get great Raws and Cena's parts are usually awful. I'm glad that with Punk atleast we get some finishes that don't involve the GTS.
> 
> *John Morrison is going nowhere. If I were wwe with his athletic background I'd give him the gimmick of the man that reverses finishers. Saying he lost to Del Rio so fast just cuz he was learning. Just have him be in matches and reverse every finisher attempt. AA's, GTS, RKO just every finisher attempt. That way the superstars have to find a new way in beating him. I think it would be a great gimmick for him. I'm pretty sure he can reverse every finisher in wwe right now. So do it*













His only "gimmick" is becoming the newest addition to the Impact Zone.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Great RAW. Mid-card was stacked from top to bottom and I think just about every segment had a purpose.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

optikk sucks said:


> You're giving creative too much credit. They can't book long term.


I have faith and I think they are at the moment at least trying to book long term with this conspiracy story


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Decent RAW. Liked the opening segment, how they tied everything together and made matches for later in the night. I liked the development with Otunga joining forces with Ziggler, Christian and Rhodes too. Punk/Del Rio was a good main event and the Henry and Ryan beatdowns were cool ltoo.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I thoroughly enjoyed RAW.

6.5/10


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed RAW.
> 
> *6.5/10*


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Christian made me lol hard when he asked for one more match :lmao


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

SummerLove said:


> Christian made me lol hard when he asked for one more match :lmao


Me too especially after Triple H told him that he'd be facing Cena. He was like "for the title?" :lmao


----------



## RudeBwoyUK (Sep 3, 2011)

I'd expect 'before PPV RAW' to be alot better. There was some funny moments aswell as some weird ones like, Mason Ryan screwing over Swagger and Ziggler. Whats his beef with swag/zigg. Also in that same match Swagger tagged in Ryan, who then left the ring, so he shouldve been counted out. Anyways I didnt think there was anything much happening TBH. Cena promo was especially crap - was like no one ever seen a HIAC match before. Was just average time filler stuff. 4/10 for this Monday night RAW from me.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

RudeBwoyUK said:


> I'd expect 'before PPV RAW' to be alot better. There was some funny moments aswell as some weird ones like, Mason Ryan screwing over Swagger and Ziggler. Whats his beef with swag/zigg. Also in that same match Swagger tagged in Ryan, who then left the ring, so he shouldve been counted out. Anyways I didnt think there was anything much happening TBH. Cena promo was especially crap - was like no one ever seen a HIAC match before. Was just average time filler stuff. 4/10 for this Monday night RAW from me.


This Raw was a Hell of a lot better than the one prior to NoC.
I agree that Cena continues to be utter crap. Mason Ryan didn't make much sense either, but he's not any good, so I don't care.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Right, because Cena's been great lately.
> The guy's been utter garbage for weeks now.
> 
> Punk isn't exactly setting the world on fire right now either.
> ...


How about no? Not that you'd know much about talent anyway, being a Sheamus fan.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

mblonde09 said:


> How about no? Not that you'd know much about talent anyway, being a Sheamus fan.


I like Punk. My wording was mostly chosen because I knew it would irritate this forum's most annoying fans right now, the CM Punk Superfans. 
Del Rio is about six times more athletic than Punk, so I wasn't wrong. 

Sheamus is definitely more talented than any of the guys in this discussion, so thanks for mentioning him. 

The only person CM Punk has to blame for failing to be interesting for weeks now is CM Punk. Get over it.
He's still better than Cena though, who is garbage these days.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

RudeBwoyUK said:


> I'd expect 'before PPV RAW' to be alot better. There was some funny moments aswell as some weird ones like, Mason Ryan screwing over Swagger and Ziggler. Whats his beef with swag/zigg. Also in that same match Swagger tagged in Ryan, who then left the ring, so he shouldve been counted out. Anyways I didnt think there was anything much happening TBH. Cena promo was especially crap - was like no one ever seen a HIAC match before. Was just average time filler stuff. 4/10 for this Monday night RAW from me.


he doesn't have beef with Zigg/Swag, he's just a face who probably doesn't like Vickie and heels. Plus he tagged in Ziggler if you didn't notice, so thats why he was not counted out. 

But dude 4/10? really? if one of the best raw's of the year get 4, i would imagine the worst would get 0.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Cena segments are embarrassing and he doesnt feel natural at all, he is surrounded with controversy, his belt is surrounded with controversy. And this guy actually knew how to pull a promo few years back ....now...fpalm

RAW was good though, very enjoyable and solid show.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Anybody rating this any lower than 6 need to stop watching wrestling. Serious.

The. Attitude. Era. Is. Not. Coming. Back.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Thought it was a decent Raw, flowed quite well and did a good job of building up to HIAC in such a short period.

Not that there should ever be a PPV 2 weeks after another one, but still. Liked the twist with Swagger helping Ziggler, Christian getting one over Sheamus, the development of the conspiracy angle. Loved the start with Ziggler, Rhodes and Christian all coming out to confront HHH, and HHH seemingly making some very rash matches. Adds to the "out of control" element.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I thought it was a great go-home Raw for a PPV that doesn't deserve a great go-home show. I'm more interested in next Monday's Raw than I am HIAC.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

^That pretty much says it. I would rather want to watch RAW and see the developments of Awesome Truth with HHH/Ace and possibly Punk than HIAC in which Orton will most likely win the title back and Cena will most likely retain. As if the summer never happened.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm still baffled at how Cody Rhodes mask is almost becoming the equivalent to Undertaker's gloves.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Does anyone know why Orton has missed the last 2 weeks of Raw?


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Does anyone know why Orton has missed the last 2 weeks of Raw?


Who cares, it's good that way.


----------

